# Continuing happiness



## spog (10/7/14)

As suggested by Mardoo hear it is.

Continuing happiness is........


----------



## spog (10/7/14)

Righto,6 minutes 8 views and no replies,obviously everyone is too busy in the Rant thread so Mods please lock this topic .
Ya miserable buggers.......

Joking.


----------



## TheWiggman (10/7/14)

... not what spog got out of his thread


----------



## wide eyed and legless (10/7/14)

Was hoping you would tell us one of those stories spog in your usual not to blunt manner


----------



## mckenry (10/7/14)

.... Is wanting what you have, not having what you want.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (10/7/14)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rlYMID5qCdE


----------



## Tahoose (10/7/14)

I'll be happy when I get home from work in an hour and the hardest decision I'll have is which tap to pour a beer from, Aussie pale ale, lager, APA or pilsner? 

Happy that it's quiet tonight at work!


----------



## tavas (10/7/14)

A couple of homebrews watching Pearl Jam vids on Youtube


----------



## Kingy (10/7/14)

Is having no materialistic things except a few beers, a mind, and a wall to stare at.


----------



## manticle (10/7/14)

Had a pull. Everything works.


----------



## Nullnvoid (10/7/14)

Kingy said:


> Is having no materialistic things except a few beers, a mind, and a wall to stare at.


And by wall, you mean boobs right? 

But apart from that totally agree. Maybe some laughter of kids. That's infectious


----------



## CrookedFingers (10/7/14)

Good hard days work done, kids fed and washed and now sound asleep, me with a beer (no not just one !) and SWMBO a glass of red, watching the footy show with a roaring open fire on the go !

Happy days.


CF


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (10/7/14)

manticle said:


> Had a pull. Everything works.


So the lines are clean now.

You you can go pull a beer


----------



## slcmorro (10/7/14)

...an ongoing rehydrate or not thread.


----------



## StalkingWilbur (10/7/14)

Continuing happiness is coming home to a nice surprise like this on the table after two weeks away at work. 





Yeah, she's a keeper.


----------



## Mardoo (10/7/14)

Laughter of children is way up there. Good beer with good mates, the best. Bonking my wife like there's no tomorrow. Gold.


----------



## manticle (10/7/14)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> So the lines are clean now.
> 
> You you can go pull a beer


Did that. That also works.


----------



## Spiesy (10/7/14)

mckenry said:


> .... Is wanting what you have, not having what you want.


My brain hurts.


----------



## Spiesy (10/7/14)

manticle said:


> Had a pull. Everything works.


Wow.


----------



## manticle (10/7/14)

Spiesy said:


> My brain hurts.


I've got my head stuck in the cupboard.


----------



## Bribie G (10/7/14)

I am visited every afternoon by a mated pair of Kurrawongs. They haven't been seen in Old Bar for years, a sure sign of a cold winter as they have moved down from the hills.

Along with the Kookaburras, Spangled Drongoes, Magpies, Cukoo Shrikes, Pied Butcher Birds, and Peewees (actually Magpie Larks, referred to in Victoria as Mudlarks) I feed them on Coles $5 mince.

I often wonder what Coles $5 mince tastes like.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (10/7/14)

Dementia?


----------



## jaypes (10/7/14)

Would you remember?


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (10/7/14)

I think thats why it would be continuing happiness, forget the shit days, forget the good days, just be.


----------



## jaypes (10/7/14)

Gotcha


----------



## tavas (10/7/14)

Bribie G said:


> I often wonder what Coles $5 mince tastes like.


Same as Coles $10 mince. You just pay more for the privilege..


----------



## Bribie G (11/7/14)

Must be disappointing for a cow to have a calf that turns out to be a $5 mince cow. Such hopes, initially.


----------



## Spiesy (11/7/14)

tavas said:


> Same as Coles $10 mince. You just pay more for the privilege..


Or it has less fat.


----------



## Donske (11/7/14)

Happiness is coming home from a shit day at work to this little idiot's smiling face, it never fails to instantly make everything better.


----------



## mje1980 (11/7/14)

The cheaper more fatty mince is better I reckon, not as dry. I like fat though, none of this low fat bullshit for me.


----------



## mje1980 (11/7/14)

Happiness for me at the moment is getting through my rehab excercises, and knowing I'm closer to the end than the start. I'm even looking forward to going back to work.


----------



## Eagleburger (11/7/14)

Good coffee in the morning and good beer at night. The rest is out of my control.


----------



## Mardoo (11/7/14)

Bribie G said:


> I am visited every afternoon by a mated pair of Kurrawongs. They haven't been seen in Old Bar for years, a sure sign of a cold winter as they have moved down from the hills.


Kurrawong song makes my heart sing along. One of the most beautiful birds in this country, I reckon.


----------



## mofox1 (11/7/14)

Mardoo said:


> Kurrawong song makes my heart sing along. One of the most beautiful birds in this country, I reckon.


My wife doesn't quite get why I like them so much. Sure, she admits they sound nice, but I'm more than happy to forget where I was going and just stand and listen for a while.

First came across these birds while doing treks through the Alps, now we've got some living near our house in the 'burbs.


----------



## Dave70 (11/7/14)

Raindrops on roses and whiskers on kittens
Bright copper kettles and warm woolen mittens..


----------



## Forever Wort (11/7/14)

The morning coffee. A book in the bath. Beers with mates.


----------



## StalkingWilbur (11/7/14)

Kitten mittens. 

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=5fP4emqw7O4&feature=kp


----------



## mr_wibble (11/7/14)

Dave70 said:


> Raindrops on roses and whiskers on kittens
> Bright copper kettles and warm woolen mittens..


Girls in tight dresses with undies made of string,
These are a few of my favourite things.


----------



## mr_wibble (11/7/14)

Actually, when you take that first glass of a new batch, and it's turned out Fn() _**perfect**_.


----------



## Eagleburger (11/7/14)

Mardoo said:


> Kurrawong song makes my heart sing along. One of the most beautiful birds in this country, I reckon.


I admit I also have an interest in the Currawong.

Where i haved lived previously they were very elusive and seasonal. Only to be seen in afternoon when other birds would breifly leave their nests and young for a feed. You could count on the currawong to be waiting for this moment, for this is when they dine too,on the chicks of other birds. In all those years I never got an un-obscured sight of them.

So I was very surprised about two years ago when one came and sat with me at smoko at work. I have since seen him on a number of occassions around work.


----------



## luggy (11/7/14)

Cold beer on a hot day and blow jobs


----------



## wide eyed and legless (11/7/14)

I don't mind a blow job whatever the weather.


----------



## mr_wibble (11/7/14)

Eagleburger said:


> Where i haved lived previously they were very elusive and seasonal. Only to be seen in afternoon when other birds would breifly leave their nests and young for a feed. You could count on the currawong to be waiting for this moment, for this is when they dine too,on the chicks of other birds. In all those years I never got an un-obscured sight of them.


Ah .. that explains why they were so interested in our chooks' chicks.


----------



## Forever Wort (11/7/14)

Currawongs perform awesome mating dances. Lovely sounds and graceful moves. Amorous.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (11/7/14)

Forever Wort said:


> Jyo performs awesome mating dances. Lovely sounds and graceful moves. Amorous.


Fixed .


----------



## Mardoo (11/7/14)

Forever Wort said:


> Currawongs perform awesome mating dances. Lovely sounds and graceful moves. Amorous.


Indeed they do. It was watching a pair doing that in and around a magnolia tree in full bloom that first woke me up to them. Then jyo joined in...


----------



## Eagleburger (11/7/14)

refinement of the beer to mouth process. Just put the collar and taps on thar tucker box. Even getting wet beer legs from the tap been opened to full when I put the connect on the keg dampened my happiness.

Previously had to lift the lid and use the party tap. The tucker box was actually my first home brew purchase. It can only fit two kegs inc. CO2 bottle. It will be victim to my first upgrade. Four kegs sounds more reasonable.

Off to put on the drip tray.


----------



## Weizguy (11/7/14)

Dave70 said:


> Raindrops on roses and whiskers on kittens
> Bright copper kettles and warm woolen mittens..


Ah, the intro music for Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas. Great movie, great story, with a couple of beers = happiness



Mr Wibble said:


> Girls in tight dresses with undies made of string,
> These are a few of my favourite things.


Undies??? Really? I'll have mine "without", please.


----------



## Dave70 (11/7/14)

Les the Weizguy said:


> Ah, the intro music for Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas. Great movie, great story, with a couple of beers = happiness
> 
> 
> Undies??? Really? I'll have mine "without", please.


Well, I was thinking Sound Of Music actually. Such a heartwarming movie about nazis. 

*amusing anecdote*
We did the Sound of music tour whilst in Salzburg. The tour guide was camp as a row of tents (surprised?..) and continuously regaled the passengers with his rendition of _adelvice. _But he had a 'cooler' of Amstel cans for a 2 euros a pop, lucky, as it was unseasonably hot and I like drinking beer on tours I have no particular interest in.

Anyway, he told us a story about Christopher Plumber who in one scene had to carry one of the von Trapp children who by that stage in production had apparently become a little rotund. 
Plumber declared to cast and crew that he wasn't going to carry that 'fat ******* child anywhere'. 
Dunno if it's true. Guess you had to be there. And slightly drunk. 



Never got the string undies thing. To much like flossing your arsehole.


----------



## QldKev (11/7/14)

Continuing happiness is........ owning a kegerator :chug:


----------



## Black Devil Dog (11/7/14)

Depositing pay into someones bank account each week, when you know he's on the bones of his arse.


----------



## Major Arcana (11/7/14)

Beers with good mates and working in the garden... is just a taste!!


----------



## GuyQLD (11/7/14)

Having low expectations and continually exceeding them.


----------



## Elz (11/7/14)

After a week at work ... My favourite thing is Friday 6 pm, a big bowl of homemade spag bowl and an IPA or three. Phew!


----------



## Cronessa (16/7/14)

Happiness is pouring the first beer of a batch after having lovingly brewed and nurtured it.

I've also discovered a whole heap of brewing related YouTube channels lately which keep me pretty happy during the week - always pick up a tip or two.


----------



## GrumpyPaul (16/7/14)

Happiness it's thinking a keg is on the verge of blowing, and you just keep squeezing one more glass out. 

True Happiness is a never ending keg


----------



## StalkingWilbur (16/7/14)

Happiness is checking in at the airport to fly home after two weeks at work. **** yes.


----------



## Camo6 (16/7/14)

Happiness for me was scrawling 'I resign' on a scrap of paper today, after a verbal stoush with a forekwit foreman, and dumping it on my manager's desk.

Happiness for me is also the sixer of mixed beers I bestowed upon myself on the way home and the "DADDY!" I got when I walked in the door.

Happiness is the blinkers I shall wear tonight, oblivious to the "WTF did I just Do?" and "What's the worst thing SWMBO's called You?" threads I will surely start tomorrow.


----------



## mofox1 (16/7/14)

Camo6 said:


> Happiness for me was scrawling 'I resign' on a scrap of paper today, after a verbal stoush with a forekwit foreman, and dumping it on my manager's desk.
> 
> Happiness for me is also the sixer of mixed beers I bestowed upon myself on the way home and the "DADDY!" I got when I walked in the door.
> 
> Happiness is the blinkers I shall wear tonight, oblivious to the "WTF did I just Do?" and "What's the worst thing SWMBO's called You?" threads I will surely start tomorrow.


At least the brew rig is finished.


----------



## Camo6 (16/7/14)

mofox1 said:


> At least the brew rig is finished.


Couldn't have planned it better! Unfortunately it may make my tax return harder to splurge with.


----------



## Burt de Ernie (16/7/14)

having a knob that doesn't get sore from over masturbation!


----------



## Tahoose (17/7/14)

Happiness is; heading up to the snow mid-week..

Good season so far for snow, mid week everything is cheaper and now that school holidays are finished should be reasonably quiet..

So lucky living in Melbourne, pretty much anything is manageable, even a day trip to the snow.


----------



## TheWiggman (26/7/14)

Months ago my wife left $100 on the self serve checkout when she got some cash out. Some prick picked up the cash immediately after and took off with it. She went back to see if anyone handed it in and no luck. The cops checked out the video, said they'd get back to her, and it was left there. 
Yesterday they called her up and said they'd found him. He was brought it, interviewed, and given a fine. Tried to do a whole sob story and offer the cash, but the cops saw through it. They can't accept it anyway. 
Justice was done. Still $100 out of pocket at this stage, but at least he'll be more out of pocket than us. And next time, he might think twice before taking off with someone else's money who really needs it.


----------



## Kingy (26/7/14)

Is having a brewery upgrade account that gets $30 a week put into it. Just waited 3 long weeks to spend $90 on a tap for the kettle ( stainless 3piece and fittings) misses doesn't understand.


----------



## Pilchard (27/7/14)

Having the daughter ask for dad to come to the magic pudding play instead of the usual mom. This also may end up in the rant thread come Thursday night but fingers crossed...


----------



## bak (27/7/14)

Sunday morning, beautiful weather, rack of ribs in the smoker and waiting for mates to turn up for the beers to start flowing.


----------



## Mardoo (27/7/14)

Gold, both those last two.


----------



## StalkingWilbur (27/7/14)

Damn. I'm jealous!


----------



## Pilchard (27/7/14)

Mmmmmmm... Ribs..


----------



## i-a-n (27/7/14)

But why are they so expensive for mostly bone.


----------



## bak (27/7/14)

bak said:


> Sunday morning, beautiful weather, rack of ribs in the smoker and waiting for mates to turn up for the beers to start flowing.



And the happiness continued. The ribs were awesome and the day progressed with a few pints of ESB, RYE IPA, LCBA, Chocolate Coffee Porter and by 3pm we were into the single malts. Time for a sleep


----------



## bak (27/7/14)

i-a-n said:


> But why are they so expensive for mostly bone.


depends where you buy them from. Actually got these from Costco and were a lot bigger and a lot more meat than I've been able to purchase before. To be honest it was the only reason I was interested in going to Costco but will be going back for more.


----------



## TidalPete (27/7/14)

Forget the ribs! 
Continuing happiness is waking up in the morning to find you're still breathing & that the CO2 bottle still has something in it. :super:


----------



## StalkingWilbur (27/7/14)

Forget the ribs? How dare you, blasphemy!


----------



## Florian (28/7/14)

hapiness is being stuck on a plane in 11km height and still being able to access AHB over wifi.


----------



## Dips Me Lid (30/7/14)

Happiness is good friends, family, BBQ, good tunes and great beer....and definitely smoked ribs.


----------



## Pilchard (1/8/14)

Found a new brew shop with good grain prices and freight, had a good chat to Martin yesterday, got some tips and tricks, loverly bloke.

I'll finally be putting AG down again in the near future.

In the mean time my home malting is doing well, will be drying in 24-48 hours. And brewing a few days after that. I'm hoping the weather holds to dry outside in the sun.

Cheers


----------



## Tahoose (4/8/14)

Just decided to put a 6% golden ale back into the keezer.. 

It was banished to the depths of the garage two months ago when I contemplated feeding it to the lawn. (Late hopped heavy with Nelson Sauvin).

Poured off the sediment and then a 1/4 pint, just for a taste... 

Holy wow, that beer is now glorious. Creamy, smooth, balanced, great thick head... Definately worth a pint... 

Happy.


----------



## TheWiggman (9/9/14)

Took Friday off and returned Monday from a camping trip. It was at a caravan park so wasn't 'whole hog' camping but still managed a few meals in the camp oven, kept the kids busy in the water and managed to polish off more than enough beers. The kickers -

* Went to the bottleshop looking for XXXX Bitters or a pilsner. $52 for the slab of the bitters, but $30 (thirty Australian dollars) for a slab of Pilsner Urquell. Sold.
* Put $2 in a pinball machine for old school kicks which it didn't accept. Reached in the return slot and pulled out $4. Hell yeah.

Meanwhile campfire, smokey flavour, sunset on the river, hanging around talking shit... scarcely a better time spent outside the brewery. Must do it more often.


----------



## Moad (9/9/14)

Bribie G said:


> I am visited every afternoon by a mated pair of Kurrawongs. They haven't been seen in Old Bar for years, a sure sign of a cold winter as they have moved down from the hills.
> 
> Along with the Kookaburras, Spangled Drongoes, Magpies, Cukoo Shrikes, Pied Butcher Birds, and Peewees (actually Magpie Larks, referred to in Victoria as Mudlarks) I feed them on Coles $5 mince.
> 
> I often wonder what Coles $5 mince tastes like.


Bribie sorry to be a wet blanket but I don't think mince is great for birds. We get lets of Kookaburras and the mrs was feeding them mince, they shat everywhere and kept coming back all the time. I liked having them around but I didn't like the shit everywhere so I looked up what to feed them so they didn't shit everywhere. I seem to remember reading mince = bad. Gets stuck in their beaks, can go rotten and kill them or something...


----------



## mofox1 (9/9/14)

Moad said:


> Bribie sorry to be a wet blanket but I don't think mince is great for birds. We get lets of Kookaburras and the mrs was feeding them mince, they shat everywhere and kept coming back all the time. I liked having them around but I didn't like the shit everywhere so I looked up what to feed them so they didn't shit everywhere. I seem to remember reading mince = bad. Gets stuck in their beaks, can go rotten and kill them or something...


Managed to get up close to a kookaburra a while back, and for a laugh decided to wiggle my finger at it pretending it was sausage or something (kids had previously been feeding it biscuits). So it bit. And didn't let go. I was shaking my finger around while it was flapping around in the air and wouldn't let go.

It wasn't until I went to grab the bugger with my other hand that it decided I'd learned my lesson and flew off. 

So, don't feed them fingers either.


----------



## Moad (9/9/14)

They'll eat out of your hand, just hold it flat.

Happiness is enjoying a beer on the back deck without bird shit everywhere...


----------



## nvs-brews (9/9/14)

getting my ******* house sold so im not paying thousands a month, or at least find a decent tenant for 1!
getting my equipment unpacked out and making a brew.
******* the world off for a few day!

geez, im a happy fucker aint i!


----------



## philmud (11/9/14)

My partner have birth to a tiny little girl at 1:30 this morning. I'm bloody exhausted, but over the moon!


----------



## yum beer (11/9/14)

Congrats PI, I shall wet the young 'uns head for you shortly, my pleasure.


----------



## Mardoo (11/9/14)

Totally awesome Prince, congrats to the three of you, and a big welcome to the world for the little one. Your first?


----------



## Bridges (11/9/14)

All the best PI, there is nothing better in the world!


----------



## philmud (11/9/14)

Thanks Yum, I shall so the same later on.

Thanks Mardoo, this is number 2, we have an almost-three-year-old who is currently contemplating life as a big brother!


----------



## philmud (11/9/14)

Bridges said:


> All the best PI, there is nothing better in the world!


Thanks Bridges, I missed this before. I agree, it's amazing!


----------



## Mardoo (11/9/14)

Prince Imperial said:


> Thanks Mardoo, this is number 2, we have an almost-three-year-old who is currently contemplating life as a big brother!


So when do his martial arts and shooting lessons start


----------



## GrumpyPaul (11/9/14)

Congratulations Prince Imperial.

Pass on the good wishes from all your drunken AHB friend to the Imperial Princess. I shall also drink a toast to the new Princess-ette.

Cheers


----------



## 431neb (11/9/14)

mofox1 said:


> Managed to get up close to a kookaburra a while back, and for a laugh decided to wiggle my finger at it pretending it was sausage or something (kids had previously been feeding it biscuits). So it bit. And didn't let go. I was shaking my finger around while it was flapping around in the air and wouldn't let go.
> 
> It wasn't until I went to grab the bugger with my other hand that it decided I'd learned my lesson and flew off.
> 
> So, don't feed them fingers either.


Don't hand feed corn chips to brush-tail possums either. The buggers bite when you run out.


----------



## SmallFry (11/9/14)

431neb said:


> Don't hand feed corn chips to brush-tail possums either. The buggers bite when you run out.



What about habanero-coated corn chips? Yes, I hate the little brush-tailed f%$ kers...


----------



## philmud (11/9/14)

Mardoo said:


> So when do his martial arts and shooting lessons start


The martial arts seem instinctual to him. His spinning slap kick to the kidneys is particularly refined. I'm scared to give him access to firearms.


----------



## philmud (11/9/14)

GrumpyPaul said:


> Congratulations Prince Imperial.
> 
> Pass on the good wishes from all your drunken AHB friend to the Imperial Princess. I shall also drink a toast to the new Princess-ette.
> 
> Cheers


Cheers Grumpy, just wet her head myself!


----------



## Mardoo (22/10/14)

Introducing my 3-year old daughter to the pleasures and pains of water balloons, homebrew in hand. Today couldn't be bought at any price.


----------



## Tahoose (22/10/14)

That sounds like a whole lot of fun.


----------



## spog (7/11/14)

After having the week from hell,calling on my son his better half and their daughter ,my only grandchild who is having a shit day as well, 
Throwing her on my shoulders and taking her for a walk around the neighbourhood to give her parents time to eat their dinner.
And returning her to her parents pissing her self laughing and seeing her mum and dad smiling,ahh life is good.
Children with their innocence and imagination are such a leveller.


----------



## Grott (13/11/14)

"Continuing happiness" - I had to bottle 30 longnecks the next day and realised I was 6 empties short, well someone has to drink them!


----------



## Nullnvoid (13/11/14)

Continuing happiness is my two boys, whom are the cheekiest buggers even at this young age. Recently my ex wife took them to the museum and Big Kid (8) sent me a picture of them in front of spiders knowing full well I hate spiders!!! When I responded via message in a freaked out tone and that I was deleting the pictures (yes, I know, I'm a big girls blouse), then sent me a video of himself laughing. I spoke to the ex later and it was all his idea.

Damn I love them for their sense of humour!!!

Well played Big Kid, well played!


----------



## TheWiggman (4/12/14)

Just finished Alex Kidd in Miracle World with 2 lives left. 
Still got it.


----------



## Camo6 (4/12/14)

My God. The built in game on the Sega Master System? Didn't they stop working when analog turned off? Noice. I played Rastan for hours on that thing.


----------



## TheWiggman (4/12/14)

My 5 year old son has made a huge effort to stop sucking his thumb when he sleeps and gave up his comfort blanket because he told us that's why he does it. Pretty bold thing for a little kid to do. As a reward he got to watch me play it (on the Wii, virtual console). He's banned from games for the week due to bad behaviour. 
Surreal stuff playing 8 bit games with my boy when I was playing that very game when I was only a fraction older than him.


----------



## Camo6 (4/12/14)

I wish I'd kept all my consoles but all I've left is the ps3 and an xbox with a dodgy disc driver. I lent my n64 and a box of games to a mate but they were lost in a fire. Tears were shed.


----------



## Blind Dog (4/12/14)

My mums birthday yesterday. 82 and recovering from a knee replacement, plus her sister died on her birthday last year. Anyway, last night my 9 year old stays up, pick up the phone and calls her back in the U.K., sings her happy birthday. No one asked him to. Made her day. So proud of the little Man.

(Edit: Can't spell)


----------



## buckerooni (4/12/14)

I'm gonna make it a tiny bit more general: someone to love*, something to do, something to hope for. 

* could be an animal, but easy on the errr...heavy breathing love...


----------



## mofox1 (13/12/14)

Hot summer day.... Walk in the park with the two little ones. Watching kookaburras, ducks & butterflies. Letting the children just run around the trees and talk non-stop about whatever they were interacting with.

Coming home and having purple icy poles on the verandah.

Happiness without even a summer quaffer in sight.


----------



## Mardoo (13/12/14)

Magic.


----------



## droid (14/12/14)

continuing happiness today, going on the annual toy ride (motorbikes) donating a couple of christmas presents for kids in need, hopefully it makes a little difference on christmas day


----------



## Tahoose (14/12/14)

Good stuff mate, I love the Christmas spirit, this is ther first year in a few where I'm a little bit more flush. This the Kmart Christmas tree should get a look in.


----------



## Mardoo (6/3/15)

Being bad daddy, making French toast with sherbet for breakfast while my daughter dances around in her ball gown singing, "I'm the bacon princess!"


----------



## Tahoose (22/3/15)

Bloody good having a nice family roast dinner on a sunday afternoon, lamb was the meat, jokes flowing, nan repeating herself for the 10th time. Grandad rocking the old man jokes/puns, and couple of homebrews before sharing some wine.

Sometimes the simplest times are the best


----------



## Mardoo (27/3/15)

My Mum is visiting from the States and it's nearly 3 years since we've seen each other. The other night she was sitting in the kitchen and she said, "This is perfect, everything is right. I'm sitting in my son's kitchen, talking to him about just normal things rather than catching up, drinking a beer he made."


----------



## fraser_john (27/3/15)

I did not read the whole thread, but the secret to continuing happiness (according to another member of this forum):

If it flies, floats or fornicates.......rent it

Probably one of the best lines I've heard in a long time.


----------



## Camo6 (27/3/15)

Rent it? Damn, why didn't I think of that earlier. I signed a life long lease without reading the fine print...


----------



## spog (27/3/15)

Surely it floats.


----------



## Mardoo (27/3/15)

It's a witch, burn it!


----------



## Camo6 (27/3/15)

Now you got me thinking of a young Connie Booth. Mmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## jimmy86 (27/3/15)

We may have put the nose on... And the hat.

But she does have a wart.


----------



## Nullnvoid (28/3/15)

She turned me into a newt!...........I got better.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (29/3/15)

When my wife brings around her yoga class for morning coffee, they are all fornicatable, and in the interest of fidelity I am sent into the garden, but I peep. h34r:


----------



## spog (29/3/15)

wide eyed and legless said:


> When my wife brings around her yoga class for morning coffee, they are all fornicatable, and in the interest of fidelity I am sent into the garden, but I peep. h34r:


Pics or it never happened!


----------



## wide eyed and legless (30/3/15)

Now you're putting ideas into my head spog


----------



## spog (30/3/15)

Bird watching ?, the camera is purely for identification purposes .


----------



## spog (7/4/15)

My Grand Daughter cooking a meal for her Doll on the oven that Pa ( that's me ) made for her on her 3 rd B,day.



Can't wait to sample her cooking !
It's on castors so " bug" can wheel it into the kitchen and help Mum cook, Aren't I a considerate Pa,I'm sure Mum will love it.


----------



## Nullnvoid (3/6/15)

I went out for the morning on Saturday and SHMBO decided to let little kid play with shaving cream. "It's a great idea" she said, "it will be fun" she said. Only on the bench. 

I was on my way home when I got the message that she went to feed our two month old baby, little kid was in his room as he had made a mess in the kitchen and could I please clean it up when I get home (it's nice, she made it seem like I had a choice). I get home, little kid has fallen asleep and the shaving cream was everywhere. In placed I thought unimaginable!

So I'm cleaning it up, I guess I'm meant to be angry but you know what, I just smiled thinking **** he must have had fun! How could you not have fun.

At the end of the day it was just shaving cream, was easy enough to tidy up, he eventually woke up and apologised, we had a talk, and he did have fun.

Sometimes you just need to smile and relax and look at the big picture I reckon.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (3/6/15)

Could have been worse


----------



## Nullnvoid (3/6/15)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Could have been worse



Is that Cocaine?  If so, yes that would be worse


----------



## Camo6 (3/6/15)

Nullnvoid said:


> I went out for the morning on Saturday and SHMBO decided to let little kid play with shaving cream. "It's a great idea" she said, "it will be fun" she said. Only on the bench.
> 
> I was on my way home when I got the message that she went to feed our two month old baby, little kid was in his room as he had made a mess in the kitchen and could I please clean it up when I get home (it's nice, she made it seem like I had a choice). I get home, little kid has fallen asleep and the shaving cream was everywhere. In placed I thought unimaginable!
> 
> ...


Hahaha! That's gold! Sometimes all you can is laugh.





























...little shit...


----------



## manticle (15/8/15)

Just moved interstate. Had to find a house, adjust to a new job, partner, friends, family all back in melbourne. For the last few weeks I've been living in a suburb everyone tells me is rough (it isn't) with a mattress on the floor, camping table in the kitchen and bar fridge I nicked/borrowed from work. Not much else.

Thursday I went back to melbourne, saw my lady, cuddled my cats and supervised the packing of a container full of my stuff to send across the bass strait.

Took delivery thursday. Today is a beautiful clear day, mountain views east and west, set up my drawing studio (haven't drawn since feb), got out existing drawings, started a new one. Drinking single malt, listening to steel hook prostheses, eating boks bacon, watching carrots and broccoli sprout in my garden and thinking '****; this place is magic.


----------



## Mr B (15/8/15)

manticle said:


> Just moved interstate. Had to find a house, adjust to a new job, partner, friends, family all back in melbourne. For the last few weeks I've been living in a suburb everyone tells me is rough (it isn't) with a mattress on the floor, camping table in the kitchen and bar fridge I nicked/borrowed from work. Not much else.
> 
> Thursday I went back to melbourne, saw my lady, cuddled my cats and supervised the packing of a container full of my stuff to send across the bass strait.
> 
> Took delivery thursday. Today is a beautiful clear day, mountain views east and west, set up my drawing studio (haven't drawn since feb), got out existing drawings, started a new one. Drinking single malt, listening to steel hook prostheses, eating boks bacon, watching carrots and broccoli sprout in my garden and thinking '****; this place is magic.


You saw the lady and cuddled the cats?

Or here kitt.... erhm, soz carry on


----------



## Mr B (15/8/15)

Seriously, being in a great place is everything, sounds great,enjoy 

(if it is a new partner that can be good too (15 years out of date for me..))


----------



## manticle (15/8/15)

Lap time has many meanings.


----------



## manticle (15/8/15)

Mr B said:


> Seriously, being in a great place is everything, sounds great,enjoy
> 
> (if it is a new partner that can be good too (15 years out of date for me..))


15+ years with this one. She'll be joining me in a month, hopefully for the next 15. We'll see where we are then.


----------



## Paulbroad (15/8/15)

spog said:


> My Grand Daughter cooking a meal for her Doll on the oven that Pa ( that's me ) made for her on her 3 rd B,day.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My wife did something similar for our little girl. Only a two burner though. You shot her trumped!


----------



## Dave70 (17/8/15)

My wife took the young bloke down for a week at the snow. Three and a half days in ski school and he's now carving down Perisher front valley top to bottom with mum. Obviously didn't inherit his motor skills from me. 

This picture was from day two in the afternoon shortly after an incident with a pommel ski lift that clobbered him in the face resulting in a bloody nose and a few tears. As anybody whos wobbled up the slopes on those evil spring loaded hooks will attest - they're pricks of things. The folks from the ski school were fantastic. This bloke even took him for a ride on the ski doo and showed him the snow guns. Better still, given the option, he decided to keep skiing, got up ended by the lift again, got back up, fell on his arse again, got back on and made it up the hill. That makes me proud I don't mind saying.


----------



## yankinoz (17/8/15)

Achieving spiritual enlightenment. Promoting world peace.

Beer.


----------



## Mardoo (6/9/15)

Best Father's Day gift ever:




My 4yo daughter gave me her favourite handbag.
Looks like a new refractometer case to me


----------



## Camo6 (6/9/15)

Haha! I got a toilet bag from my 6yr old. She told me how it works. When there's no toilet around you just poo in it.


----------



## droid (6/9/15)

@ Mardoo oh man that is nice of her, quite fetching...

lovely morning here, coffee in bed, spanish eggs a new darth vader t-shirt and some beautiful cards / kinda and primary school made gifts for dadda, I am a lucky guy

@ manticle - initially when I moved interstate, anything that went wrong i blamed on moving and you know, looking back it really does come down to making the most of what we have. Good luck to you


----------



## mckenry (6/9/15)

ha, I got a blast from the past present this morning. When the kids were young and their mum and I were first separated, the kids (with no means or money anyway to get me a present) gave me what they could...... Since theyve grown past primary school (where every kid is given a packet of bullets and a pair of black socks for dad - after dad's 'compulsory $10 donation') I've always said, no, dont get me anything. I dont care for presents. Save your money.

So, the blast from the past ? Well today I got a banana, inside a toilet roll cardboard and a dusty malteser sticky taped to it.
They love me so.


----------



## TheWiggman (22/10/15)

Last week a block our block of land settled, so below you are looking at the home of Wiggers's future brewery:





Exactly one hectare (2.5 acres). Unfortunately due to our borrowing capacity and sheer magnitude of my wife's dream house, we have had to put forward a decent deposit and the shed can't be built straight up. Personally I think she has her priorities arse-up, but problems could be far greater than this.

The shed will be 11 x 8 with a dedicated brew area. 3 phase running out the front so I'll have all the power I need at my fingertips. Fruit trees and garden out the front, big deck out the back and keezer, bar and pizza oven on the porch. Definitely will be planning a big brew and case swap day once things are all finalised so get your tents and swags at the ready and make sure you pack your clubs (Corowa 27 hole golf course is a few km up the road). Bloody keen.


----------



## osprey brewday (22/10/15)

Now the fun starts its been a 6 year journey for me worth it in the end buy yourself a good shovel. 
just about finished the pizza oven pic included was a bunnings kit one come up great first attempt at render also.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (22/10/15)

TheWiggman said:


> Last week a block our block of land settled, so below you are looking at the home of Wiggers's future brewery:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your going to need a ride on


----------



## welly2 (22/10/15)

TheWiggman said:


> Last week a block our block of land settled, so below you are looking at the home of Wiggers's future brewery:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Amazing, can't wait to see the work in progress!


----------



## spog (22/10/15)

TheWiggman said:


> Last week a block our block of land settled, so below you are looking at the home of Wiggers's future brewery:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Half your luck and go for it.

But I have to say......I effing hate golf


----------



## Mardoo (23/10/15)

Listening to my daughter sing herself to sleep over the monitor. Only time I can still stand "Let It Go" from Frozen.


----------



## Nullnvoid (23/10/15)

Today is my last day at work for 8.5 weeks. SHMBO goes back to work Monday and I get to be a stay at home dad for our 6month old, 5 and 9 year old. 

Pretty stoked about that, it's going to be fun


----------



## TheWiggman (23/10/15)

spog said:


> Half your luck and go for it.
> 
> But I have to say......I effing hate golf


Cheers, though I would argue it's not all luck . Years of hard work, 4 years of poverty and holiday jobs during uni, working in 'remote' locations and being a tight-arse have allowed myself and my wife to afford something like this. It's part of the reason we chose to live back home because for the same price for this block and house you could probably get a 2 room apartment on the outskirts of Melbourne. Hell, you'd be lucky to get a single room apartment in Sydney for this price. Give me an open fire, space, kookaburras in the background, the shade of gums and 10 min ride to the Murray over a beach or overpriced restaurant any day.
And you're not wrong Stu. A 4 legged mower or 10 might be on the cards.


----------



## Weizguy (23/10/15)

buckerooni said:


> I'm gonna make it a tiny bit more general: someone to love*, something to do, something to hope for.
> 
> * could be an animal, but easy on the errr...heavy breathing love...


I have the HUB/Murray's brew collaboration tomorrow. Should be nice. Brewing a special beer (that I'm not sure I can reveal) for release at Bitter and Twisted festival. I may have been involved in the style selection.
Something to hope for: - Gee I am full of hope and not much else, so I must be feeling awesome.
As for the other one, prob not, but hey - 2 out three's still mighty good. Hang on, kids count for that too. My children: I couldn't ask for better ones.

Woohoo - 100% score..., and some beers from a fellow brewer, for sampling and feedback. FREE BEER!


----------



## Kingy (23/10/15)

Les the Weizguy said:


> I have the HUB/Murray's brew collaboration tomorrow. Should be nice. Brewing a special beer (that I'm not sure I can reveal) for release at Bitter and Twisted festival. I may have been involved in the style selection.
> Something to hope for: - Gee I am full of hope and not much else, so I must be feeling awesome.
> As for the other one, prob not, but hey - 2 out three's still mighty good. Hang on, kids count for that too. My children: I couldn't ask for better ones.
> 
> Woohoo - 100% score..., and some beers from a fellow brewer, for sampling and feedback. FREE BEER!


That sounds awesome, maybe I need to join a brew club. 
The only feedback I get is from friends and family and my misses gets sick of me talking about beer all the time.


----------



## Tahoose (23/10/15)

Kingy said:


> my misses gets sick of me talking about beer all the time.


This sounds familiar...


----------



## butisitart (23/10/15)

...knowing that all 872 bottles are full and aging peacefully. apart from the one i emptied tonight. and getting the grocery money to the missus on time.


----------



## osprey brewday (23/10/15)

Tahoose said:


> This sounds familiar...


and make her taste all your samples thats what i do


----------



## Kingy (24/10/15)

osprey brewday said:


> and make her taste all your samples thats what i do


Yea my misses used to hate sampling them, now she likes to. Well at least I think she does bcoz I don't have to force her anymore


----------



## Weizguy (24/10/15)

Kingy said:


> That sounds awesome, maybe I need to join a brew club.
> The only feedback I get is from friends and family and my misses gets sick of me talking about beer all the time.


If you bring some cold beer along to a club meeting, the group is happy to evaluate it and you will receive feedback on the night.

There are a few alternatives, like contacting someone on this forum for a personal opinion, especially if you like their recipes for a style you brewed.

Chances are that you'll be sharing your happiness with them, too.
Used to be simpler when Mark had his shop...Turn up with a bottle of your best and share. Get feedback AND recipe tips.(Though I recall that Mark was tired of people bringing in their mistakes and asking what they did wrong. Ha, maybe that's one reason he liked me, I usually brought him my successes! What a nice bloke I am...most days.)




osprey brewday said:


> and make her taste all your samples thats what i do


I think I have educated my ex's palate over the last few years. Shame that she'll probably go back to sticky wine or vodka cruisers again. Maybe sweet ciders, but there's a glimmer of hope for beer.


----------



## Diesel80 (25/10/15)

.... hitting your post boil gravity during the mash!

:beerbang:


----------



## tavas (25/10/15)

Just saw Doug Anthony Allstars in concert.


----------



## Bridges (25/10/15)

tavas said:


> Just saw Doug Anthony Allstars in concert.


Really? Have they pulled a John Farnham I went to their final ever shows years ago and have the signed merch to prove it. Love to see em again.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (25/10/15)

Imagine DAAS & Tism doing a joint gig... :super:


----------



## tavas (25/10/15)

Bridges said:


> Really? Have they pulled a John Farnham I went to their final ever shows years ago and have the signed merch to prove it. Love to see em again.


Yeah they've dusted off the waistcoats again. Only Paul and Tim. Richard is committed to his ABC Radio gig. Flacco is playing guitar for them. Tim is nigh on fucked now though, wheelchair bound and a bit dopey for either the MS or the drugs.

Farken funny though. I was crying from laughing so hard. Obviously not letting adversity get in their way.

I suspect this will be one of the last times they'll tour though. I can't see Tim being able to tour much longer.


----------



## Kingy (25/10/15)

Took delivery of a pigeon pair fridge/freezer combo they hold 2 fermenters each or a 60litre. Cost me nuffin just had to pick them up. I told the inlaws there not a fridge freezer there lagering vessels. 


I also went for a drive in the bro In laws 6.2litre walkinshaw supercharged gts 460kw clubsport. 



Still shaking, I didn't relise my cheeks where so flabby untill they where pulled into the seats.
Been a great day today


----------



## butisitart (25/10/15)

Kingy said:


> Yea my misses used to hate sampling them, now she likes to. Well at least I think she does bcoz I don't have to force her anymore


be careful what you wish for. my missus didn't drink beer. then she started telling me that every brew was 'the best beer i've ever tasted'. now i've had to up the production to accomodate her. and she hooks through my better attempts and leaves me to drink the rubbish.


----------



## Weizguy (26/10/15)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Imagine DAAS & Tism doing a joint gig... :super:


I never 'Got" DAAS, Maybe it was the stupid name or all the ridiculous 'in" jokes. TISM, I would see again...in a heartbeat.



Kingy said:


> Took delivery of a pigeon pair fridge/freezer combo they hold 2 fermenters each or a 60litre. Cost me nuffin just had to pick them up. I told the inlaws there not a fridge freezer there lagering vessels.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I assume you're not talking about but cheeks?
That's a whole lot of horses for a street car, though, but it's also about power to weight. Maybe that's why the engineer would not let me put a 350 Chev in the old LJ Torana (2-door). Nothing bigger than a 307 (bored out to 327, haha)


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (26/10/15)

Les the Weizguy said:


> I never 'Got" DAAS, Maybe it was the stupid name or all the ridiculous 'in" jokes. TISM, I would see again...in a heartbeat.
> 
> I assume you're not talking about but cheeks?
> That's a whole lot of horses for a street car, though, but it's also about power to weight. Maybe that's why the engineer would not let me put a 350 Chev in the old LJ Torana (2-door). Nothing bigger than a 307 (bored out to 327, haha)


Pffftt...

Get a commodore 304 block....

And put one on these in it

http://www.comeracing.com/catalog/component/396ci-holden-v8-billet-steel-crankshaft


BAM...6.5Ltrs....


----------



## Weizguy (26/10/15)

Been a fan of Chev Offroad and Marine Engines for a while now, but I can't afford that stuff AND make beer.

It wouldn't be fair to the beer!


----------



## Kingy (26/10/15)

butisitart said:


> be careful what you wish for. my missus didn't drink beer. then she started telling me that every brew was 'the best beer i've ever tasted'. now i've had to up the production to accomodate her. and she hooks through my better attempts and leaves me to drink the rubbish.


 to late, my misses has been drinking my beers for years. It's the hydrometer samples that she has never been fond of. But she's taking a liken to them lately and gives feedback on them to lol.


----------



## butisitart (26/10/15)

Kingy said:


> to late, my misses has been drinking my beers for years. It's the hydrometer samples that she has never been fond of. But she's taking a liken to them lately and gives feedback on them to lol.


that's odd - i have to prod my missus on the hydro samples too. trying to get her to get a feel for the raw mix, but she's not keen.


----------



## Kingy (2/11/15)

Bitter and twisted this weekend. That's what makes me happy. Hope public transport is good to me for once.


----------



## Weizguy (2/11/15)

Coming to see the HUB stall? I'll have some Yorkie-style bitter there.


----------



## jimmy86 (2/11/15)

I will be there on both days, most special favourite happy time of the year.
If you want to find me I will probably be the most whimsical person there.


----------



## TheWiggman (7/11/15)

Have you been to Bright? I haven't until today. Well I have actually, but on my way through to the slopes 15-off years ago. Today I decided to take the family there and bugger me if I didn't stumble across one of the secrets of Australia. We're driving in and there are a shitload of nice old muscle cars around. SHITLOADS. We find a park and hop out of our car to go for a walk to the brewery. The first thing we see has the kids in awe:






Water park in a picturesque setting. We drag the kids past this for lunch and have a very enjoyable lunch at Bright Brewery. The Hawaiian pizza was very nice, and the beers were worth experiencing. Thanks to the little ones for posing unnecessarily for the tasting paddle:







RIS if you don't mind -






Then we go for a walk and find out it's the weekend of the Bright Rod Run. I couldn't believe my luck. People everyone in their hotted up classics and the town centre cut off so that the rods could be on show. There were some very bloody clean vehicles there in absolutely pristine showroom condition. Hundreds of them. Here's the view as I started walking up the street:






The kids were happy with their icecreams:






I mean ******* look at this:






How can you not take a photo of a rod like this?






There were classic vehicles as far as the eye could see. I saw my fair share of Monaros, GT-Fs, Chevs, Valiants and Chargers. My wife had no idea how good this whole experience was:






If you're into cars you'd be mad not to go there. The scenery about the place was second to none, Bright really is a gem of a town to visit. The whole Alpine Road is definitely worth the drive. The kids were entertained with the lolly shop, playground, water park and ice creamery. 
An awesome day.


----------



## Camo6 (8/11/15)

Love Bright. Gets cold in Winter in a pop up camper though.

There's a red and black '73 Mach 1 Cobra Jet Mustang in your last pic that I put a new clutch in amongst other work. It's one of 40 odd classic Fords the bloke owns. Goes like stink.


----------



## Tahoose (8/11/15)

Great spot, sounds like you had a ripper day.


----------



## Kumamoto_Ken (8/11/15)

I'm not sure this is the right thread...but for want of a better one

Queanbeyan Show with the family today. Had to have a Dagwood Dog and am now waiting for the inevitable food poisoning*.

* Fighting the food poisoning with some solid beer consumption...what could go wrong?


----------



## Kingy (29/11/15)

Off to warners at the bay beer festival today with a day off work tomorrow yeeew!


----------



## Kingy (8/12/15)

My day started with working on my new brew stand, then took the kids to see santa. After waiting 2 hours my 3 year old was scared shitless and crying,and the other 18month didn't care. But I give it to good old santa he turned him around and got a cuddle out of him. It brought a tear to my eye.
Then My herms from nev turned up while was working on the stand. Looks great with my 5star element and housing. Now topping the day off with a saison/Brett blend beer. Nearly 4months in the bottle. Bloody beautiful.


----------



## manticle (16/1/16)

It's about 23 degrees, sunny, light wind.
I'm sitting on a deck underneath a balcony in a house I'm renting for about 2/3 what I was paying in melbourne.
The vege garden is growing beautifully, the deck is surrounded by ripe berries and healthy ferns.
Next to me is a glass of cascade and chinook hopped apa, my first brew in over a year. Just ate bacon and eggs, rowland howard is on the stereo, altbier wort just about to come to the boil. One cat is licking my finished brunch plate, the other curled up nearby in a chair.

I've had much worse days than this one.


----------



## MastersBrewery (16/1/16)

Must be a day for it manticle- just sitting back sipping on my end of brew day stout(all I have left in stock and CBF going down the road), first brew day south of the boarder, found out I was missing (lost in transit) a few things: brewing salts, ph strips, whirfloc! But hey I made an apa and it will probably be better than what I could afford to buy. 78% eff hell I can't complain. And I got the lawns mowed before lunch too.

I just found a RIS at the back of the fridge nearly 2pm certainly not too early!!


----------



## manticle (16/1/16)

2pm is actually an official compulsory RIS drinking time in some parts of the world.


----------



## sponge (16/1/16)

Blew a keg last night so was able to keg my pilsner today, otherwise I would have been out of available kegs.

Maybe this should really have been posted in the 'first world problems which were recently solved through first world solutions' thread..?


----------



## jlm (16/1/16)

manticle said:


> Just ate bacon and eggs,


Eggs and Bacon. Only picked up on it this week after 4 years down here. Everyone says it Eggs and Bacon.

But, it is freakin' paradise down here. Got 3 Saddleback x growers fattening, 4 boer goat does keeping the scrub down while they wait for a buck next season. Rabbit and venison in the freezer. Got a 5 acre block with awesome river views that's fifteen minutes and 4 sets of traffic lights out of town that cost about a half of a shitty 400sq metre suburban "block' back in brisbane that I might move into if I ever pull my finger out and get something built, but cheap rent on a spectacular piece of land on the other side side of the Tamar keeps me procrastinating. Plenty of work, but not so much that it keeps me from going fishing pretty regularly. Planning a tuna fishing charter with mates at the pub last night. And emptying a few Moo Brew single hop cans while I get set up to brew tomorrow to get beer on tap again.

Continuing happiness for me is living down here.


----------



## manticle (16/1/16)

I haven't been here long but so far I reckon it's paradise.
Just found a working set of speakers under the house.

And it's bacon first because bacon is the most important. Priority 1 = salt pork.


----------



## Seaquebrew (16/1/16)

It is bacon first because the pig is fully committed, the chicken only contributes

Cheers


----------



## Mardoo (16/1/16)

Wasn't that Martina Navratilova?


----------



## Dave70 (16/1/16)

My daughter, making Joe Cocker hands after a splash in the chilly Bruny isle sea.


----------



## Kingy (17/1/16)

Brought a mini portable charcoal cooker from the green warehouse for 25bux today. Cooked up a bake dinner in the shed with a few beverages. Dunno if it was the charcoals or the vents weren't big enough but the lid needed lifting every 20mins to get the oxygen in to fire up the coals again. Might need to drill a few holes in it. (after I try a different brand of charcoal first)
Apart from that, Best 25bux I've spent in a long time. 

Gunna be good for campin. 
the dinner was delicious. Fed me the misses and 2 kids. [emoji106]


----------



## Kumamoto_Ken (23/1/16)

Took the little man (6yo) to see some fancy cars at Town Park today...we were a bit late and half the cars had already left.

Young bloke didn't give a rats, he was happy as a dog with two dicks.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (23/1/16)

Desoto's really did make for some awesome sleds


----------



## spog (23/1/16)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Desoto's really did make for some awesome sleds
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I see cold eyes and big teeth on that car...it eats unwary pedestrians,light poles and smaller cars no doubt.


----------



## Mardoo (24/1/16)

…and petrol stations.


----------



## butisitart (26/1/16)

continuing happiness is watching the missus load weight cos she never drank beer, but she loves your homebrew and encourages you to make more. hang on. wtf am i talking about??


----------



## Moad (26/1/16)

A bbq and beers on the back deck with mates I haven't seen for over 10 years. Awesome day


----------



## spog (4/3/16)

A good day from the Postie.
My Birthday BYO subscription arrived along with the last 3 books in the Brewing series.
.
I think I will put the water book away for a rainy day,a bloody long rainy day as its way over my head.


----------



## Weizguy (4/3/16)

almost got the new ferment fridge and fermentor sorted. Happy to just see the potential.


----------



## Tahoose (6/3/16)

Had our engagement party last night, took a 50 ltrs keg of a simple lager and one of my house pale ale.

Such a great night with family and friends, beer was well received which made me extra happy. 

Good times!


----------



## Benn (6/3/16)

Congratulations Tahoose


----------



## mofox1 (9/3/16)

It's not an engagement, or a new niece/ nephew but I reckon this doesn't suck.

Had to repack the freezer because it wouldn't close.


----------



## Benn (9/3/16)

That is a very orderly freezer compartment you have there Mofox1, good to see.


----------



## Benn (20/3/16)

After 6 years of renting we are getting ready to move into our own place again, 4 weeks until settlement. 
The kids get a room each and there's a single car garage that should serve quite well as a brewery/my one room in the house where hopefully I'll be able to set up my Amps/guitars again so I can relax with a Porter or two and take the chill off a cold winters night with the warm mellow vibes from my Stratocaster.
Might even start a brewery build blog once it all goes through and we're settled in.
Cheers.


----------



## Tahoose (28/3/16)

Sounds like a go. Good luck with the move. It takes time.

Got an awesome piece of sporting Memoribilia donated to me last week. 2006 Socceroos top signed by the team. Pretty stoked, didn't take long to get a spot into the man cave.


----------



## droid (29/3/16)

this is my first actual holiday with the kids where mum is at work and i don't have to work (7&5YO) - tho i need to get a job soon, or do something soon but

yesterday i packed a lunch, fruit, snacks and a thermos and we went down to the bluff and lake tyers beach to do some beach-coming and exploring

that's pretty much the plan for every second day of the holidays, somewhere new where we can explore together

i miss the ocean, it's going to be just the best getting down to the beaches and drawing in on that energy and blowing the cobwebs out


----------



## Dave70 (1/4/16)

Shitcanned the old Nokia lumia and replaced it with a Samsung S7. 
Only those liberated from the yoke of a windows phone will understand my happiness.


----------



## Florian (1/4/16)

Don't need to have owned a windows phone to understand the joys of an S7.

Why didn't you get the edge, though? You're only 3/4 the way to total happiness (which I guess is still good enough coming from windows).


----------



## Siborg (1/4/16)

Going out for lunch and drinks at the portland hotel on russel for a farewell for a colleague, and it all being paid for by the company! :beer:


----------



## tugger (1/4/16)

Hitting the road in the 454 3 window coupe.


----------



## Dave70 (1/4/16)

Florian said:


> Don't need to have owned a windows phone to understand the joys of an S7.
> 
> Why didn't you get the edge, though? You're only 3/4 the way to total happiness (which I guess is still good enough coming from windows).


To big to jam in the storage hole in the Hi Luxes dash..


----------



## Dave70 (1/4/16)

tugger said:


> Hitting the road in the 454 3 window coupe.
> 
> 
> 
> ImageUploadedByAussie Home Brewer1459486225.751856.jpg


Nice..

I think the exhaust blew your bin over though.


----------



## spog (1/4/16)

Dave70 said:


> Nice..
> 
> I think the exhaust blew your bin over though.


Got the Postie as well judging by the litter surrounding the beast.


----------



## spog (1/4/16)

Ohhhhh niiiiiice !


----------



## tugger (1/4/16)

It's a Dodge Ram crate Motor with forged pistons and some other work, the motor was built for a blower but the man says a blown 454 is too much so it's just got injection on it for now. 
Full fibreglass body custom independent rear end. I can't tell you how much it cost to build. The wife would kill me.
Here's some more pics.


----------



## tugger (1/4/16)




----------



## Mardoo (1/4/16)

Blown 454?What's the wheelbase on that thing? Might be good for doing backflips...

Honestly, that is one sweet ******* piece of work. Tell the wife how much it cost just so she knows who the big doggie is


----------



## tugger (2/4/16)

It's 111.5 inches. 
On a prepped track after a burnout it will lift one wheel clean off the ground.


----------



## Maheel (2/4/16)

tugger said:


> the motor was built for a blower but the man says a blown 454 is too much so it's just got injection on it for now.


the man is all ways telling us whats good or not good for us.... damn him, the nay sayer dream squasher he is....

blown 454 sounds like it would be good for us to me. Awesome looking ride


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (2/4/16)

Had a few on Thursday night at the raffles and one thing turned into another which turned into me talking to panel beater about stuff. ( He wanted to buy my ute )

Long story short, dropped the tank of my bike out to him to get the famous Ducati petrol tank dent removed Friday arvo


He had in the shop

XM 2 door Coupe
Corvette Stingray
1958 Corvette convertible

Going to be a while untill I get to see that combination of vehicles

....and I forgot to mention the John Goss XB Coupe he had just finished


----------



## manticle (3/4/16)

I hope you're still hanging onto the ute.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (3/4/16)

manticle said:


> I hope you're still hanging onto the ute.


Oh I am, dont worry about that.


----------



## Benn (4/4/16)

Saw Brian Wilson play at the Palai tonight, one of the best shows I've been to. 12 dudes on stage and not a note out of place.


----------



## GrumpyPaul (4/4/16)

Couple of years ago our dog had to be put down and I havent wanted to get a new one...until now.

Wife and daughter have been at me for ages to get a new dog and I have grumpily said NO every time. Ive finally relented and have to say Im kind off excited about having a dog around again.

Now it isnt the most blokiest brew hound ever - its a French bulldog (MrsGrumpy's choice). Picking her up from the breeder in the next week or so.


----------



## Mardoo (4/4/16)

Those are damn cute. And fart a lot.


----------



## Camo6 (4/4/16)

French bulldog? That's a 50l Braumeister or a couple of Grainfathers easy. Now that's man's best friend.


----------



## spog (4/4/16)

Do the breakers throw in a free beret and a stick of bread to sweeten the deal ?
Buy in all seriousness when training the dog if it pisses inside lift its ear,lean in real close and say...listen very carefully I will tell you zis only once.


----------



## spog (7/4/16)

Today marks 31 years of wedded bliss,well I've had a few Pirate Life brews and I'm ****'n happy !
Today is also our eldests birthday who damned near shit himself when I presented him with a mixed carton of Pirate Life beers ,and had to proof test them....fargin noice.
Also the birthday of our first Grandchild,born to the first child , who being 4 is well and truley ruleing the roost with a "well stuff Dad and Granma and Grandpa it all about me."
Ahh kids gotta love em....the little turds


----------



## MAX POWER (7/4/16)

Just welcomed my baby daughter into the world on Tuesday. Nothing else seems to matter. Although it is killing me not being able to stay the night in hospital. She comes home tomorrow. Can't wait.


----------



## tugger (7/4/16)

Catch up on some sleep mate. 
Your going to need it.


----------



## butisitart (7/4/16)

Tahoose said:


> Sounds like a go. Good luck with the move. It takes time.
> 
> Got an awesome piece of sporting Memoribilia donated to me last week. 2006 Socceroos top signed by the team. Pretty stoked, didn't take long to get a spot into the man cave.


we all hate you


----------



## MAX POWER (7/4/16)

I know. Already feeling it, but I dare not mention it as mum is doing it a lot tougher.


----------



## Tahoose (8/4/16)

butisitart said:


> we all hate you


Hahaha thanks!


----------



## GrumpyPaul (11/4/16)

Mardoo said:


> Those are damn cute. And fart a lot.


Cute - Check.
Farts - not yet.


----------



## Kingy (28/5/16)

Fresh dry stout on tap 4.4%alc coupla snifters and a bakey cooking in the shed. The best things are life cost F-All


----------



## Mardoo (28/5/16)

GrumpyPaul said:


> Cute - Check.
> Farts - not yet.
> 
> 
> ...


Cute - check
Farts - like a sailor


----------



## spog (16/6/16)

After 3 weeks off due to a fight with Pnuemonia I'm going back to work on Monday.....hmm work
Buy I'm alive !
And the postie delivered a package of hops from Yob.....winner winner chicken dinner!


----------



## Moad (16/6/16)

dogs in their beds, mrs on the couch snuggling up and my 2 week old son asleep on my chest for a few hours while I sip a RIS from last year and watch a movie. I brewed around his birthday this year and plan to do the same every year and store a few bottles every year for his 18th!


----------



## manticle (16/6/16)

spog said:


> Today marks 31 years of wedded bliss,well I've had a few Pirate Life brews and I'm ****'n happy !
> Today is also our eldests birthday who damned near shit himself when I presented him with a mixed carton of Pirate Life beers ,and had to proof test them....fargin noice.
> Also the birthday of our first Grandchild,born to the first child , who being 4 is well and truley ruleing the roost with a "well stuff Dad and Granma and Grandpa it all about me."
> Ahh kids gotta love em....the little turds


Hey Spog - really, really belated congratulations.
Haven't looked at this thread for an age.

My happiness today is good friends staying/visiting from Melbourne while we have a great cultural festival down here.

Also a strange joy at picking my nose after handling carolina reaper chillis. Like licking a 9 volt battery but olfactory like.


----------



## spog (16/6/16)

It gets betterrrrrrr.
The better half has just told me that she has sorted a weeks holiday in Tassie set for 2 weeks time !
**** yeah ! Tassie is it and a bit.last time I missed the Wall in the Wilderness...gotta see.
And there's 2 new breweries in Hobart..gotta try, 
More excited than a sailor at a knock shop.


----------



## Tahoose (28/6/16)

Finally managed to land a new job in beer!! Will be looking after sales for a distributor in Melbourne. A few Belgian brands, couple of English ones and a couple of Australian craft breweries too. 

Very exciting times.


----------



## spog (28/6/16)

spog said:


> It gets betterrrrrrr.
> The better half has just told me that she has sorted a weeks holiday in Tassie set for 2 weeks time !
> **** yeah ! Tassie is it and a bit.last time I missed the Wall in the Wilderness...gotta see.
> And there's 2 new breweries in Hobart..gotta try,
> More excited than a sailor at a knock shop.


4 days to go !


----------



## manticle (29/6/16)

For a variety of reasons (landlords selling twice consecutively then moving interstate for work) we have moved house a lot in the last 3 years. It's extremely unsettling.
I love the house I'm in but the lease expires next month and the owner was trying to sell (unsuccessfully) just before it was put up for the lease I signed.

Anyway papers came through today for another 12 months with a $10 per week increase attached.

Considering how much less rent I'm paying down here compared with Melbourne, I'm happy to fork out my share of $5 per week extra and not have to shift again in the next little bit.


----------



## MastersBrewery (29/6/16)

Same position but not as lucky..... moving August.


----------



## manticle (29/6/16)

My sympathies mate.
My brother's in the same position.

Costs so much money, takes so long to really settle in again.


----------



## Judanero (30/6/16)

-The youngest (~1.5 yrs) waking me up (finish work at 0100, asleep by ~0230) at 0500 with "Daaaaa-aadd" and standing at my side of the bed (the inflection during the a's as if I had done something sneakily but been caught red-handed, think 'you're terrible Muriel')

-Having the greatest nonsensical conversations with my three year old, and hearing "I'm happy dad, let's go jump on the trampoline".

-Eating things I've grown, drinking brews I've made, feeding people, finding songs serendipitously I remember from when I was growing up.

-Catching up with mates I haven't seen in a while and picking up as though it were yesterday.


-Seeing a great arse in public, I am agnostic if anything (raised Roman Catholic) but when I witness- I always silently thank the lord.


----------



## Nullnvoid (24/7/16)

Today whilst brewing, big kid finally took an interest in what I was doing. It was halfway through the boil and he just came and took an interest. I was as happy as a pig in shit. Went on to explain what I was doing and involved him and it was great!

Anyway next time I suggested he should help the whole way through which he seemed keen for.......for now


----------



## Grott (24/7/16)

He might have heard you were going with kegs.


----------



## Nullnvoid (24/7/16)

Hahah maybe. He is 10 years old and at one point I did mention that one day he will be drinking all my beer and I won't be able to keep up and so he will have to help to which he replied with "Beer is disgusting, what makes you think I'll drink it when I'm older?"

"Because I also thought it was disgusting at 10. And now look at me! Now go and get me a beer please"


----------



## spog (24/7/16)

My youngest comes home from Uni and raids my supplies,sometimes there isn't any to be had because his older brother has beaten him to it.
"Ah shit Dad no beer" !
" yep got better things to do than supply you two piss pots"
" hey Dad got some money,I'll go get some"
And so it goes....


----------



## TheWiggman (31/7/16)

I went to a charity auction last night for a friend whose newborn was diagnosed with a serious disorder that won't see him past infancy. Upwards of 200 people would have shown up and the range of auction items was staggering (about 20 signed footy jumpers). I can't believe how much effort was put into the event, it was astounding. I'm your typical tightarse Scrooge so didn't have any intend on bidding for anything, but I walked past a pair of Corowa Woodware port/wine barrels, a 5 and 10 litre. You'll see them in Dan's and they're a well made item from American oak and I've wanted one for about 10 years. I slow down past them often and wonder, but never bring myself to buy one. $200 and $275 respectively, we only want one but I thought what the hell, good cause etc. and we've wanted one for eons. I discussed and said max we'll go is $400. In the back of my mind I could taste the aged RIS in the 10l barrel. 
2 other bidders against us and I'd argue they didn't know what they were bidding on. $275 bickies, what a bargain. And $275 that went towards the man of moment for a better quality of life.


----------



## Kingy (31/7/16)

Best way to finish off the weekend


----------



## Weizguy (31/7/16)

Kegged my Altbier today, 30 litre squat kg. 2 X 10 litre Junior plus kegs and 12 or so litres to be bottled for a friend.
Also brewed a 70 litre batch of Helles, into the cleaned and sanitised 80 litre conical that was holding the Altbier.
Pitched the yeast for 50 litres of weizen, into two fermentors.
Gonna be some good drinking to come, this Spring and Summer.
Testify!


----------



## Benn (31/7/16)

!Sounds like you need a beer after all that.


----------



## Mardoo (10/8/16)

We've been through the wringer lately with my wife's endo, so last night I said **** it and stayed out in the shed having some beers, smoking and doing brew side work 'til 1am. The daycare we run looked a bit grim to me first thing, but I said **** it. I'm happy today, and the kids in care are hilarious. Sometimes sanity is healthier than health. 

That kind of thing was normal to me before we got married, but these days it's rare as rocking horse poo.


----------



## Benn (10/8/16)

Everyone needs a session to reset and restore balance from time to time, scientific facts and statistics have proven it to be a vital component of the modern Homo Sapien dietary intake. 
"They" should start including it on those healthy food pyramid things the government pins up all over the schools.


----------



## Zorco (10/8/16)

Mardoo said:


> We've been through the wringer lately with my wife's endo, so last night I said **** it and stayed out in the shed having some beers, smoking and doing brew side work 'til 1am. The daycare we run looked a bit grim to me first thing, but I said **** it. I'm happy today, and the kids in care are hilarious. Sometimes sanity is healthier than health.
> 
> That kind of thing was normal to me before we got married, but these days it's rare as rocking horse poo.


Mental Health and wellbeing... It can lead an improvement in physiological health. 

Every man needs a shed.


----------



## Tahoose (15/8/16)

Got given a 15ltr keg the other day. Best bit is that it is half full of kriek.


----------



## spog (19/8/16)

Capped the week with a laugh.
My dear old Mum is in respite care,I visited her this arvo to tell her I'd pick her up and take her to her 2nd Great grand daughters first birthday tomorrow.
Wow she almost leapt out of her chair and then...
I was cornered by a resident of the care centre who wanted to know who I am,my relationship with Mum and what we were talking about.
After I explained to him the score he looked me up and down and said.
" listen mate this is my joint and it's not for sale"
I told him no one was going to sell it from under him so he had no worries there.
He looked me up and down and said
" Ya dodgey mongrel" and did a runner.
I had a hard time containing myself from not pissing my self laughing .

Look for something to lighten the burden,it works,it truely does.


----------



## Zorco (23/8/16)

Mate, I watched this last night. A wave of calm and appreciation came over me.

http://iview.abc.net.au/programs/you-cant-ask-that/LE1517H010S00


----------



## wide eyed and legless (24/8/16)

In relation to the above continue continuing on.Good program.


----------



## Benn (26/8/16)

Watching my 4yr old daughter playing dress ups with her friends, there's a Snow White, some sort of evil Queen and an Elsa/Frozen Princess. It's a pisser. 
Cheers,


----------



## mofox1 (26/8/16)

It's my birthday next week, so after a month or so of hectic work schedules I'm gifting myself a four day weekend.

Of course, I'll be brewing!!

On the cards: Janet's Brown, an ESB & a Ruthless Rye IPA clone, volumes yet unknown... I'm getting that pre-brewing glow already.


----------



## mckenry (26/8/16)

spog said:


> Capped the week with a laugh.
> My dear old Mum is in respite care,I visited her this arvo to tell her I'd pick her up and take her to her 2nd Great grand daughters first birthday tomorrow.
> Wow she almost leapt out of her chair and then...
> I was cornered by a resident of the care centre who wanted to know who I am,my relationship with Mum and what we were talking about.
> ...


Yep, you have to go with it. I remember my wife's (at the time) grandmother in a home. We would visit and one old bloke would always give me a hard time. "Who do you think you are? You think you can do whatever you want with my place?" etc. I'd say no, its all yours, do whatever you want with it. Then he'd say "Which way is outta here. I gotta go" After a few visits I realised it was better just to point and "say down there, turn right" instead of trying to reason. I always smiled thinking about those visits.


----------



## Mardoo (4/12/16)

Filled with your own homebrew, listening to the cicadas, pissing in the yard while watching the dying light of the day.


----------



## Grott (4/12/16)

Trust your not pissing on the poor little cicadas?


----------



## Moad (4/12/16)

Quite a weekend mardoo!

I am loving seeing my boy experience stuff for the first time. 6 months old and we managed to get him down to the beach over the weekend and I'm happy to say he enjoyed it almost as much as I did!


----------



## spog (4/12/16)

Moad said:


> Quite a weekend mardoo!
> 
> I am loving seeing my boy experience stuff for the first time. 6 months old and we managed to get him down to the beach over the weekend and I'm happy to say he enjoyed it almost as much as I did!


Kids and the beach, so simple, easy, free and rewarding.....ahh life's simple pleasures .


----------



## Mardoo (4/12/16)

Thanks for reminding me of my first time with my daughter at the beach. It is so very...very.


----------



## Mardoo (4/12/16)

grott said:


> Trust your not pissing on the poor little cicadas?


Can't quite piss that high.

On another continuing happiness note, I've never seen a live cicada and my daughter found one and brought it to me to see. Unreal.


----------



## Curly79 (16/12/16)

Knocked off work for the year, got 6 weeks holiday and sitting on the porch with a Rye IPA. Happy Days![emoji481][emoji481][emoji481]


----------



## MartinOC (16/12/16)

Curly79 said:


> Knocked off work for the year, got 6 weeks holiday and sitting on the porch with a Rye IPA. Happy Days![emoji481][emoji481][emoji481]
> 
> 
> 
> ImageUploadedByAussie Home Brewer1481872600.657478.jpg


Bastard! Envy! Hate!

As you were....


----------



## mtb (16/12/16)

Mardoo said:


> On another continuing happiness note, I've never seen a live cicada and my daughter found one and brought it to me to see. Unreal.


I find it unreal that your daughter is brave enough to pick up a live cicada. As a kid they creeped the bejesus out of me (yeah.. as a kid.. h34r: )


----------



## Mardoo (16/12/16)

LOL. Yeah, she found a different species of cicada two days ago and brought that to me too. Only thing she won't pick up is spiders. We had to have the centipede talk the other day, you know, the one you have with all kids. Jeebus, couldn't believe it when she brought me that.


----------



## spog (16/12/16)

Mardoo said:


> LOL. Yeah, she found a different species of cicada two days ago and brought that to me too. Only thing she won't pick up is spiders. We had to have the centipede talk the other day, you know, the one you have with all kids. Jeebus, couldn't believe it when she brought me that.


Centipedes whoa, if been bitten/stung by one and holy shit it was incredibly painful.
Drive the message home to your daughter do not touch them !
The nasty little feckers ,centipedes not your daughter.


----------



## Mardoo (17/12/16)

Yeah, stay the **** away from centipedes was the upshot of our chat.


----------



## spog (20/12/16)

I replied to a missed call today and it was some bloke who dialled the wrong number ( yeah who dials anymore ) anyway he was ringing his mate for his birthday and said to me when he answered " happy birthday ya old fart", I told him he'd rung a number in Port Lincoln SA and he said " ahh **** sorry mate how's the weather there". 
We shot the shit for a while, wished each other a merry Christmas and hung up.
So if anyone knows Bill from Brisbane who is having a birthday today and is currently in Toowoomba, wish the old fart all the best from me ! [emoji482]


----------



## spog (21/12/16)

Work over with for the year at 3:30 today, YEAH.
The Boss tried a few " oh can you work late ?" .....no.
Ahh " can you come in tomorrow "....no.
My time off has been in the works for months but I got the " oh Sir spog can't work late".
Got that right.
Hang on some of you say this isn't the rant thread, yep it's the Continuing happiness thread .
And I'm off for 5 FCKN WEEKS ! How happy do ya reckon I am !


----------



## mofox1 (22/12/16)

Been down at the coast with the kids for the better part of the week. Mostly electronic dark. Also off work for the next five weeks.

Boo ******* yeah, baby.


----------



## GrumpyPaul (22/12/16)

Yep - 5 weeks off for me too.

Woo hoo for holidays.


----------



## spog (22/12/16)

Ripped the top off a few at 3.30 this arvo.
Head down bum up and got all the little jobs around the house done before we head off tomorrow.
3 days in Adelaide , in the pool and on the piss with number 2 Son and the Bil, then ta ta we're off! 
Got my AHB Stubbie holder packed for pics to post here.
Woo hoo.


----------



## Zorco (22/12/16)

Tomorrow I tidy my desk, prepare my out of office, time sheet and three weeks off.

First time in 5 years. Pinch me... I made it.


----------



## tugger (23/12/16)

Public holidays only for me. 
I have bright tanks full and not enough time to get them empty.


----------



## spog (29/12/16)

I'm in New York atm on a family holiday how happy do ya think I am!
My Bil and I scored a craft beer pub tour for our b,days through Hells Kitchen tonight, woo hoo.
My Granddaughter made a me a Xmas tree fairy but seeing as we didn't put the tree up she told me I had to take fairy on holidays, so I have for a laugh.

fairy at HK airport.

. fairy in Times Square.

I'll give a run down on the beer tour in pub reviews tomorrow.


----------



## spog (29/12/16)

Anyone into M&M's, this shop has 3 floors dedicated to them.


Times Square.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (29/12/16)

If your a John Lennon fan spog go to Strawberry Fields in Central Park.


----------



## spog (29/12/16)

wide eyed and legless said:


> If your a John Lennon fan spog go to Strawberry Fields in Central Park.
> 
> 
> 
> 2248.JPG


Was in Central Park today, rode around it on a tandem bike with the missus for a laugh but didn't go to Strawberry Fields although my Son and Daughter said they were going to. I didn't know the significance.
Anyway the Christmas tree fairy visited Trump Tower today and is going on a pub crawl tonight. [
attachment=93985:ImageUploadedByAussie Home Brewer1482962988.281879.jpg]


----------



## Mardoo (29/12/16)

Your grand daughter will need to post in this thread when she sees those photos!


----------



## madpierre06 (29/12/16)

A Fairy's Odyssey - compelling viewing.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (29/12/16)

spog said:


> Anyway the Christmas tree fairy visited Trump Tower today and is going on a pub crawl tonight. [
> attachment=93985:ImageUploadedByAussie Home Brewer1482962988.281879.jpg]


So is the Christmas tree fairy taking you on the pub crawl? I'm sure you will enjoy it spog, and make sure you visit Brooklyn Brewery, and make sure you book.


----------



## spog (30/12/16)

Fairy has been busy today.
I forgot to take fairy on the pub crawl which was prolly a good thing.


----------



## spog (30/12/16)

Mardoo said:


> Your grand daughter will need to post in this thread when she sees those photos!


No worries I'm sending them to her Mum as well. She gets up each morning and asks if Pa has sent more fairy pictures, them wants to know where exactly the fairy is, she's getting a geography lesson into the bargain.


----------



## spog (31/12/16)

Fairy meets a Cop at the top of the WorldTrade Centre.



The family were a embarrassed when I asked but when I explained the Cop was more than happy to oblige and thought it was cute, she wasn't to bad herself.
WTC is now known as One World Centre. And it is mind blowing.
The lift ride up goes like a rocket and the walls are a cinema screen that takes you through time as you go up.
Coming down its similar in using a cinema screen but the lift flies out of the building like the Tardis and goes around the building as you descend.
Fckn amazing !
And it's snowing.


----------



## spog (2/1/17)

Fairy takes a walk across Brooklyn Bridge.


----------



## spog (2/1/17)

Fairy the rockstar boarding a stretch limo for NYE.


----------



## spog (2/1/17)

Manhattan by night from the Hudson River.


----------



## spog (2/1/17)

Oops fairy got shit faced on NYE ! 
.


----------



## Mardoo (2/1/17)

LOL


----------



## tj2204 (3/1/17)

My daughter who is not quite two and a half is already proficient at helping me weigh out grains and then running the mill. Today was her first foray in to dry hopping - when weighing out the cascade portion I asked her if we had enough and she replied "no Daddy, we need more" - I'm a very proud father right now


----------



## madpierre06 (3/1/17)

spog said:


> Oops fairy got shit faced on NYE !
> 
> 
> 
> ImageUploadedByAussie Home Brewer1483305272.395460.jpg.


Wife has started following Fairy's travels as well, she was hoping that Faiary didn't get into too much strife.


----------



## lost at sea (4/1/17)

just completed 2 months away working at sea, arrived home on new years day, to my 6 month old daughter twice the size (and alertness) from when i left her, and she still remembered me i think  
future to-be wife had gone to warners at the bay and hand picked 4 random brews i hadn't tried yet (some sailors graves and a balter) and a box of trusty old coopers green. 
2 grain orders from brewman arrived the same day he shipped em (legend) , and the missus gave me a whole day to myself today to brew till my hearts content. 

not due to fly back to work until the end of feb, going to be a grand old aussie summer i reckon 

cheers!


----------



## spog (5/1/17)

Fairy at the small Niagara Falls on the Canadian side.



Oh no ! A Wolf tried to eat Fairy, I told my Granddaughter that Pa bopped it on the nose and told it to buzz off.


----------



## spog (7/1/17)

The view outside our digs in Montreal.
- 8 degrees and life is good !


----------



## technobabble66 (7/1/17)

No fairy. Doesn't count. 
[emoji12]


----------



## Benn (7/1/17)

Enjoying a quiet beer on a nice arvo, timber in the background is the beginnings of my brewery build and overall organisation of my shed.


----------



## spog (9/1/17)

Fairy is admiring the view in Canmore, near Banff and enjoying a Wild Rose Brewery IPA.


----------



## spog (10/1/17)

Fairy is havn a good time tonight.
I think I'm going to have a little chat with Fairy about the evils of grog and its insistence on visiting brewpubs and going on beer tours, honestly it's getting beyond a joke!


----------



## spog (10/1/17)

Went outside for a walk this morning and Fairy spotted a snow covered tree and said " oi numbnuts there's a Christmas tree take a photo of me in it"
Numb nuts is about right, -21 and I swear the 2 lumps in the back of my throat were my balls it's so cold.
The locals here reckon it'll get cold tomorrow...-30, faaark.


----------



## malt junkie (10/1/17)

good to see, Fairy is obviously a seasoned drinker, that box of IPAs would have slowed mew down for a day or two.


----------



## spog (12/1/17)

Fairy enjoying a Farmers Daughter. WTF ?
Half Hitch Brewery Pale Ale, very noice indeed.


----------



## spog (12/1/17)

Fairy having a drink at the Banff Avenue Brewery.


----------



## spog (12/1/17)

Fairy met a Grizzly Bear today.


----------



## spog (12/1/17)

Fairy helping drain a jug of Goose Island IPA at the Fitzroy pub in Montreal late last week.
The staff said that the pub is named after the suburb of Fitzroy in Melbourne?


----------



## spog (12/1/17)

Fairy is racked em up at the Fitzroy!


----------



## madpierre06 (12/1/17)

:beerbang: Fairy all the way.


----------



## spog (12/1/17)

Fairy taking in the view of Lake Minnewanka ? In the Banff national park.
Minnewanka is pronounced Minnawonka.
Check the lonely planet guide book on this, Aussie get a mention, feral bunch that we are.
On a side note Banff is chockers with Aussies working on Visa's, beautiful place to be.


----------



## Mardoo (12/1/17)

My sleeping daughter snoring like a little cricket in my arms after a hard night with an ear infection, having cried herself to sleep. Finally there's a bit of peace in her world. See you at 2am.


----------



## Zorco (12/1/17)

I hear another dad out there...[emoji624]


----------



## mofox1 (12/1/17)

Mardoo said:


> My sleeping daughter snoring like a little cricket in my arms after a hard night with an ear infection, having cried herself to sleep. Finally there's a bit of peace in her world. See you at 2am.


At least yours are crickets. Bloody chainsaws at my place.


----------



## Nullnvoid (12/1/17)

Mardoo said:


> My sleeping daughter snoring like a little cricket in my arms after a hard night with an ear infection, having cried herself to sleep. Finally there's a bit of peace in her world. See you at 2am.


Don't worry I'm sure I'll be up too.


----------



## Mardoo (12/1/17)

There ya' go! Best time for us to meet for a beer Nully!


----------



## Zorco (13/1/17)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qzMQza8xZCc


----------



## Zorco (25/1/17)

Continuing Happiness:

My last baby turned 1 today. What a year. Australia Day Tomorrow. Living in the greatest country on earth. Lifelong learner of beer - my passion......


Opening a bottle of Coopers Pale Ale.


----------



## Batz (25/1/17)

Zorco said:


> Continuing Happiness:
> 
> My last baby turned 1 today. What a year. Australia Day Tomorrow. Living in the greatest country on earth. Lifelong learner of beer - my passion......
> 
> ...


Continuing Happiness:

Just arrived back from WA, visiting our new beautiful granddaughter . Australia Day tomorrow and I'm helping a mate move out of his brewery, Aussies help in time of need.

Drinking a Batz IPA.

Life's good.


----------



## Weizguy (4/2/17)

Zorco said:


> Continuing Happiness:
> 
> My last baby turned 1 today. What a year. Australia Day Tomorrow. Living in the greatest country on earth. Lifelong learner of beer - my passion......
> 
> ...


Sounds a bit like me - the description above. (* edit) Always learning, sometimes by sharing and teaching.
On Australia Day, I actually made a 44 litre batch of Cooper's Sparkling clone.

Having a great morning posting in the Beer Snob thread and linking to some of my previous posts from days when I had a real frenzy about my beer evangelism. Loving those old posts and my enthusiasm. Testify!


----------



## Nullnvoid (4/2/17)

Don't know where to put this but this seems like a good spot. 

A coupke weeks back I asked my neighbour two doors up if he would pick something up for me from Droid (yes it's still happening Droid), as he has a holiday house nearby. Anyway he didn't know I brewed, whilst he doesn't brew yet he knows a **** load about it. Also he is a mechanical engineer by trade and also builds 4x4 buggies. I also mentioned I grew hops. 

Last night get a knock on the door and he gives me these coasters he made up at work because he was bored. I was chuffed. They are pretty cool. 

Anyway we enjoyed a few of my beers which he thought were good and he is going to help me set up whatever I want and weld whatever I need welded. He said he can also weld food grade stainless. 

Interestingly, the company he works for got stung by good mate Micah. 

Anyway. Coasters are rad.


----------



## Mardoo (4/2/17)

****, that's awesome!


----------



## Moad (4/2/17)

Nullnvoid said:


> Don't know where to put this but this seems like a good spot.
> 
> A coupke weeks back I asked my neighbour two doors up if he would pick something up for me from Droid (yes it's still happening Droid), as he has a holiday house nearby. Anyway he didn't know I brewed, whilst he doesn't brew yet he knows a **** load about it. Also he is a mechanical engineer by trade and also builds 4x4 buggies. I also mentioned I grew hops.
> 
> ...



You should see if he wants to make more and sell them.... they are awesome!


My boy has just started saying dad! In the last few weeks he has learned to stand, climb, wave and say mum and dad (dad was definitely first). That is happiness!


----------



## Mr B (4/2/17)

Nullnvoid said:


> Don't know where to put this but this seems like a good spot.
> 
> A coupke weeks back I asked my neighbour two doors up if he would pick something up for me from Droid (yes it's still happening Droid), as he has a holiday house nearby. Anyway he didn't know I brewed, whilst he doesn't brew yet he knows a **** load about it. Also he is a mechanical engineer by trade and also builds 4x4 buggies. I also mentioned I grew hops.
> 
> ...



Hmm, well, wthout using swear words, I must simply say that you are one of the luckiest chaps that I have ever read about on the interwebs.

And seriously, if he wanted to do a production run on the coasters I'm sure he would have no probs there. Imagine a nice stainless one


----------



## manticle (4/2/17)

Took our newly blind cat to the vet for a check up.
He's blind because of high blood pressure with no known cause (rare in cats, not diet related).
Been on medication for a few weeks.

Check up vet said prepare yourself for the worst - based on a number of things, I suspect Renal Failure which will result in a dead cat in 3-4 weeks. Took some blood, said she'd call in an hour.

2 hours later, she rang with the results. Old mate gets to sit on my lap for a few more years, rather than weeks.

Happy it makes me, mmmmmm yoda yes.


----------



## goomboogo (4/2/17)

Nullnvoid, the coasters are cool. And Micah Rees is a shitcunt.


----------



## Camo6 (4/2/17)

manticle said:


> Took our newly blind cat to the vet for a check up.
> He's blind because of high blood pressure with no known cause (rare in cats, not diet related).
> Been on medication for a few weeks.
> 
> ...


I once suspected my cat was blind as he seemed to look straight through me. Nope. Smug little prick could see just fine.

Glad you got some good news.


----------



## manticle (4/2/17)

Yeah they're good at staring smugly directly through you. I know what your soul looks like but I'm not sure I care.

Unfortunately in this case it was blood filled eyes, pupils the size of saucers and continual walking into things that gave it away.

Still smug but.


----------



## goomboogo (4/2/17)

The cat is sure. Your soul means less than nothing as far as the feline is concerned. He is fortunate to have you looking after him. It's good news that his ailment isn't too dire. I hope you get many more years of companionship from the narcissistic little bastard.


----------



## Grott (4/2/17)

Good one manticle, it is great that the the cats life and your enjoyment has been given a unexpected boost.


----------



## manticle (4/2/17)

Glass raised


----------



## Benn (24/2/17)

Tomorrow - going on a brewery tour at the 'Loch Brewery & Distillery' then off to a small local Hop plantation to look at, admire and talk about Hops. The day is organised by Landcare, $20 ticket includes Bus ride to the brewery & lunch. (BYO water & sunscreen) I've arranged for Mum to give me a lift home from the bus stop if I end up sampling too many samples.
Cheers


----------



## mofox1 (24/2/17)

Brewing this weekend.

Not a life changing moment, not even anything out of the ordinary. But, I've found a hobby I like. I've found a community of like minded people. And I've found a great bunch of mates.

Ultimately, you also get beer, how great is that?!


----------



## Kingy (17/3/17)

4 days off work,yesterday I brewed a pacific ale clone, today I brewed a porter and now I'm brewing a stout and slow cooking a big beef and stout stew in the camp oven. Great weather for it to.


----------



## Grott (17/3/17)

Just make sure you don't drink to much and keg the stew?! 
( looks good)


----------



## Zorco (26/3/17)

Systematic, realtime, informative, insightful.

A free phone app called Pocket NEM. - Data feed subscription later, but neat for a look.

How energy is moving around the NEM, what the prices are, live. All the AEMO registered generators listed, their details and their contributions.


I love it.


----------



## Zorco (26/3/17)

If anyone is wondering why there isn't a sweet sweet interconnector between SA and QLD then you are in good company. The same is being considered at high levels right now[emoji106]. 

Neat thing is, that new interconnector could pick up a huge swag of potential solar farms.....

Clucky, giddy happy there.

Tomorrow hazelwood commences shutdowns. This is a time of change. Let's not forget about the generations of families and friends that depend on that power station directly or indirectly.

Continuing happiness is complex sometimes


----------



## mtb (26/3/17)

Always enjoyed trawling this thread but I have a contribution.

My second daughter is being born on Thursday (induction due to complications). Thanks to my genes, her head circumference is in the 95th percentile.. and the missus is tiny. The 25kg of baby weight she's gained is solely isolated within her belly (can't tell she's pregs from behind) and she weighed only 55kg before.. so I can say with confidence, with LC/MHB precision, that my missus is currently 31.25% baby & accessories. Needless to say she's gonna need a home brew when it's all over :lol:

on a similar tangent, I've just tasted my first pressure fermented / closed system fermentation brew (a Smurto's Golden Ale, obviously) and it's leaps and bounds beyond anything I've brewed in the past. Hasn't seen open air since I pitched yeast and I can taste what all the fuss is about.

Also, moving house next weekend and started a new job two weeks ago, apparently I don't do shit in halves.

ed: fully expecting that my "LC/MHB precision" is wrong and my missus' composition is, in fact, not 31.25% baby & accessories


----------



## Zorco (26/3/17)

Need a green beanie for winter mate!!

Best wishes to your wife and you for this week.


----------



## mtb (26/3/17)

Thankyou sir.. if Canberra has one thing going for it (and really, it barely gets one), it's healthcare. Ought to be in safe hands.


----------



## Zorco (27/3/17)

My wife, too, is 55kg and (we tell people)- 5 ft tall. [emoji16]

With all we had in us and strived for we still needed a doctor's touch. 'Grateful' is a mere child's word for how I feel.


----------



## mtb (27/3/17)

Rick and Morty keeps me in check


----------



## TheWiggman (1/4/17)

A slightly windy and overcast day but comfortably cool around 20°C. The kids were driving me birko this morning so we made up some foil cooks, grabbed a bottle of red, a bag of marshmallows and jumped on our bikes down the river. It was a few km but they've been loving it. The entry to the park said no fires - damn - so I called the hotline on the sign to find the ban had been listed today. Everyone's a winner. 
Majestic stuff, you coastals can have your sand and salt, give me the gums and kookaburras any day.


----------



## TheWiggman (1/4/17)

Forgot the pics. 



Fit for a king.


----------



## warra48 (3/4/17)

Received this email today. I'm happy as Larry, kicking up my heels, whooping it up, grinning with delight. I'm in there like Flynn to claim my inheritance. I'd quite forgotten dear old great uncle Hoo FLung Dung, but he was obviously a sweetie to leave me all that cash in Mr Meng Yin's bank.

Dear,
My name is Meng Yin, I work as the head of audit within our bank's account management team. It has come to our attention while in the process to a new digital banking system that a late family member of yours still has an active account within our bank, containing a significant amount of funds. We are bound by law to transfer the funds to any surviving family member as the beneficiary of the deceased account. Please respond at your earliest convenience so I can send you the details to get this process in motion.
Regards,
Mr.Meng Yin


----------



## Camo6 (9/4/17)

Did someone say holiday?


----------



## ScottyDoesntKnow (9/4/17)

Now that's just showing off!


----------



## Camo6 (9/4/17)

ScottyDoesntKnow said:


> Now that's just showing off!


Such indulgence is mainly due to my local IGA closing with 20% off all liquor. It's got a pull stronger than a frikken black hole.
Please don't ask me which IGA.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (9/4/17)

warra48 said:


> Received this email today. I'm happy as Larry, kicking up my heels, whooping it up, grinning with delight. I'm in there like Flynn to claim my inheritance. I'd quite forgotten dear old great uncle Hoo FLung Dung, but he was obviously a sweetie to leave me all that cash in Mr Meng Yin's bank.
> 
> Dear,
> My name is Meng Yin, I work as the head of audit within our bank's account management team. It has come to our attention while in the process to a new digital banking system that a late family member of yours still has an active account within our bank, containing a significant amount of funds. We are bound by law to transfer the funds to any surviving family member as the beneficiary of the deceased account. Please respond at your earliest convenience so I can send you the details to get this process in motion.
> ...



Sounds legit to me, only because it hasnt come from somewhere like Nigeria


----------



## ein stein (9/4/17)

Just bottled a batch, catching a buzz off a (half) decent homebrew,while eating home made spring rolls and watching a storm slowly roll in from the west.

edit: spleling


----------



## manticle (9/4/17)

Einsturzende Neubauten play dark mofo


----------



## Zorco (14/4/17)

Australia


----------



## TheWiggman (19/6/17)

On Saturday had a new sack of grain and managed to open it by 'unzipping' the cord. Nothing else mattered that day.


----------



## Curly79 (19/6/17)

TheWiggman said:


> On Saturday had a new sack of grain and managed to open it by 'unzipping' the cord. Nothing else mattered that day.



Love it when that happens!


----------



## mtb (20/6/17)

Tonight's happiness is sipping on the first glass from a batch that I had aptly renamed "Fuckup" in Beersmith (because I was so sure it wasn't going to turn out - mainly because I was forced to mouth-siphon it from my kettle into the FVs) - and realising that it's one of the best beers I've ever tasted.

Maybe I just have beer-enhancing bacteria in my mouth, if you guys want a licked object to chuck in just send me a self-addressed envelope.


----------



## Grott (21/6/17)

One wonders what "wild yeasts" you may be harbouring in your mouth.
So "mouth-siphon" is all the go now?


----------



## Lionman (21/6/17)

Curly79 said:


> Love it when that happens!



Last sack I opened my 7 yr old daughter managed to unzip it in seconds. Blew me away, I usually struggle for about 10mins with it.


----------



## TheWiggman (12/8/17)

Abbotsford Stout $4.50 at the RSL, yes thanks


----------



## Nullnvoid (13/8/17)

When your neighbour surprises you with your first keg. 

Donated for the cause.


----------



## Grott (13/8/17)

Bloody ripper, now clean it, sanitizer it and but some brew in it!
Well done, that sort of thing does give you a lift.


----------



## Nullnvoid (13/8/17)

Just waiting for the brew to finish in the fermenter.

Now how do I clean the thing!


----------



## Grott (13/8/17)

What cleaner do you have? Sodium percarbonate?


----------



## Nullnvoid (13/8/17)

Yeah sodium percarbonate.


----------



## Grott (13/8/17)

Put a table spoon it the keg and add some hot water. Seal keg and shake vigorously. I connect a tap for the mini keg to beer post, Put a bit of gas in and open tap to allow some of the cleaner to go through the post. Take tap off, removeand and stand keg upside down for few hours or over night.
Then remove lid, tip out, rinse out with water.
To sanitise, pour the mixture in, say litre and seal keg. Shake then put some gas in, tap on and empty through tap and keg post. Release pressure, tip out any left and sanitise lid and seal.
Hope this makes sense.


----------



## Nullnvoid (14/8/17)

Perfect sense . Cheers mate


----------



## Grott (14/8/17)

Nullnvoid said:


> Perfect sense . Cheers mate


Ps this method also cleans and sanitises your tap setup


----------



## Dae Tripper (17/8/17)

ICE ICE BABY!






A modification well executed, sub $80 bucks.


----------



## mtb (17/8/17)

Dae Tripper said:


> A modification well executed, sub $80 bucks.


<$80.. fark mate, now you have to post a thread in Gear and Equipment detailing exactly how, because this photo gave me a semi.


----------



## Mardoo (18/8/17)

After 6 years, my daughter finally wants a relationship with me (she's 6). For the first 5 years, she wanted precious little to do with me - no hugs, no days out together, no talking, no playing. She'd only spend time with me if forced by the difficult departure of her mother to get some time to herself, which was no easy task. For the last year, I've been a curiosity, but every moment with me was just waiting and asking for her mother.

Now, she wants to do things with me, wants cuddles, wants to tell me about her day, looks forward to seeing me. Finally! Tears of joy...


----------



## madpierre06 (18/8/17)

Mardoo said:


> After 6 years, my daughter finally wants a relationship with me (she's 6). For the first 5 years, she wanted precious little to do with me - no hugs, no days out together, no talking, no playing. She'd only spend time with me if forced by the difficult departure of her mother to get some time to herself, which was no easy task. For the last year, I've been a curiosity, but every moment with me was just waiting and asking for her mother.
> 
> Now, she wants to do things with me, wants cuddles, wants to tell me about her day, looks forward to seeing me. Finally! Tears of joy...



Mate, this is what it's all about. Really pleased for you.


----------



## GrumpyPaul (18/8/17)

Mardoo said:


> After 6 years, my daughter finally wants a relationship with me (she's 6). For the first 5 years, she wanted precious little to do with me - no hugs, no days out together, no talking, no playing. She'd only spend time with me if forced by the difficult departure of her mother to get some time to herself, which was no easy task. For the last year, I've been a curiosity, but every moment with me was just waiting and asking for her mother.
> 
> Now, she wants to do things with me, wants cuddles, wants to tell me about her day, looks forward to seeing me. Finally! Tears of joy...



Must be the hair cut....


----------



## knot_gillty (18/8/17)

Mardoo said:


> After 6 years, my daughter finally wants a relationship with me (she's 6). For the first 5 years, she wanted precious little to do with me - no hugs, no days out together, no talking, no playing. She'd only spend time with me if forced by the difficult departure of her mother to get some time to herself, which was no easy task. For the last year, I've been a curiosity, but every moment with me was just waiting and asking for her mother.
> 
> Now, she wants to do things with me, wants cuddles, wants to tell me about her day, looks forward to seeing me. Finally! Tears of joy...



I had a similar thing with my middle boy. I went from Vic to work in Karratha fifo when he was 4 months old. Didn't do a massive stint over there, stayed for 10 1/2 months. Even though I was coming home every 4-5 weeks to see them all it took him years to come around and develop a proper father/son relationship. Reason I came home was the missus was finding it hard to cope with 2 kids and no husband there. 

He's 10 now and we've been great for years. Loves coming hunting, fishing, camping, 4wding etc with me. 

Wouldn't trade time with the kids for anything. Except maybe some quiet time without them every now and then.... haha.


----------



## madpierre06 (18/8/17)

You'll find out why this is so imperative in years to come....it's all set up when they young.


----------



## Mardoo (16/10/17)

When you finally work out a grain inventory and storage system that actually works, keeps your grain fresh and fits everything in! I can't believe it took me so long to work out something so simple. I've always stored according to type (Base, Caramel/Crystal, Roasted or Toasted) but always have space left over, and grain that won't fit in the right bin so it gets chucked anywhere, and becomes a pain to find. Said to myself, it can all go anywhere, as long as I know where anywhere is. Finally, it all fits and I can find it quickly


----------



## Grott (16/10/17)

Very impressive. 
Are you able to “flag” a certain quantity when you need to re-order stock? Or just do manually?


----------



## Mardoo (16/10/17)

Not that impressive really. This is a function in BeerSmith, which will automatically delete amounts used if you tick that box, and give you an alert when a grain gets below a certain level. I just worked out how to use it in my situation.


----------



## Grott (16/10/17)

Ok, only slightly impressed.


----------



## manticle (16/10/17)

Weather in Hobart is making me happy.
Genesis P Orridge at summer mofo makes me happy (be happier when I get tickets)
Chelsea Wolfe playing in Melbourne in March would make me happy but I'll be in Europe.
Going to Europe in March makes me happy.


----------



## Dave70 (15/12/17)

A quick shout out to Ikegger. Ordered on the 13th, delivered to my grubby office this morning. 
https://www.ikegger.com/

Honorable mention to Pat at Absolute Homebrew for grinding my grain and delivering it in the same time frame. 
https://www.absolutehomebrew.com.au/

Support them if you can. Good service is not allways easy to find.


Merry Christmas self!!


----------



## Grott (15/12/17)

Busy weekend for you Dave.
You going with the pressure lid?


----------



## Dave70 (15/12/17)

Grott said:


> Busy weekend for you Dave.
> You going with the pressure lid?



I had planned on washing and vacuuming the Hi Lux, lawn mowing and weeding tomorrow. Those jobs really need doing.


But onto things that will _actually_ be happening, like transferring my current brew to the serving keg, harvesting the yeast and putting the new toy through its paces.

Pressure lid for sure mate. The whole shebang was included.


----------



## Grott (15/12/17)

It says on the box “What the magic of fermentation” so no washing, vacuuming, mowing weeding for you. Got a camper bed?


----------



## mtb (15/12/17)

The doghouse needn't be well furnished if you've had a good few pints of pressure fermented, clear, ester free home brew


----------



## Nullnvoid (16/12/17)

I get such happiness from brewing. Because I go long stretches between doing things, it's really like Christmas when I do something. From putting yeast on the stir plate, to brewing, to tipping wort into the fermenter and adding yeast. Provides a high for days! 

And after adding yeast to either stirplate or to the fermenter I wake up in the morning and see if anything is happening, like a child at Christmas.


----------



## Grott (16/12/17)

And with your fluro vest on?


----------



## Nullnvoid (16/12/17)

Grott said:


> And with your fluro vest on?



Well obviously


----------



## Grott (17/12/17)

Dave70 said:


> I had planned on washing and vacuuming the Hi Lux, lawn mowing and weeding tomorrow. Those jobs really need doing.
> 
> 
> But onto things that will _actually_ be happening, like transferring my current brew to the serving keg, harvesting the yeast and putting the new toy through its paces.
> ...



Where are we at, “continuing happiness” or was it the lawns, weeding and the Hi Lux?


----------



## wynnum1 (17/12/17)

Dave70 said:


> A quick shout out to Ikegger. Ordered on the 13th, delivered to my grubby office this morning.
> https://www.ikegger.com/
> 
> Honorable mention to Pat at Absolute Homebrew for grinding my grain and delivering it in the same time frame.
> ...


Do they have a replacement price for the PET plastic conical fermenter. would think that would be the first to need replacing interesting that they have a place to drill a hole but if you do can not use under pressure and voids warranty. They say that have tested to five bar and burst is 7 bar but would think age could change that like soda stream bottles with an expiry date.


----------



## manticle (17/12/17)

Yes and also my cupboard has a hinge that has a screw missing do you think I can fix it must be a case of all hands on deck what do you reckon martha.


----------



## FarsideOfCrazy (17/12/17)

wynnum1 said:


> Do they have a replacement price for the PET plastic conical fermenter. would think that would be the first to need replacing interesting that they have a place to drill a hole but if you do can not use under pressure and voids warranty. They say that have tested to five bar and burst is 7 bar but would think age could change that like soda stream bottles with an expiry date.



Yes, they cost $39.95, and you get a second for $14.95. I think yhey mention somewhere that it should be replaced every 2 years or have it tested, standard practice for pressure vessels?


----------



## Dave70 (18/12/17)

Grott said:


> Where are we at, “continuing happiness” or was it the lawns, weeding and the Hi Lux?



I did some weeding because the backpack sprayer doesn't make loud noise. That was an issue yesterday. The Hi Lux? According the the ad its unbreakable anyway, so another weeks dirt wont hurt it.




wynnum1 said:


> Do they have a replacement price for the PET plastic conical fermenter. would think that would be the first to need replacing interesting that they have a place to drill a hole but if you do can not use under pressure and voids warranty. They say that have tested to five bar and burst is 7 bar but would think age could change that like soda stream bottles with an expiry date.



I briefly recall seeing something to the effect on the big silver sticker that you should get the unit tested in 2024. If it fails, thats give or take $30 per year for a top piece of kit that could double as a conversation piece in the living room (once that yeast gets peculating, its hypnotic to watch) . Pretty much zero fucks given if thats the case.
However I cant recall seeing if its UV stabalized, so probably best practice to expose it to as little sunlight as possible.




manticle said:


> Yes and also my cupboard has a hinge that has a screw missing do you think I can fix it must be a case of all hands on deck what do you reckon martha.



Well if the door has the standard six screws per hinge the remaining screws will now be supporting an additional 3.4% of the doors load. You should probably play it safe and contact the screws manufacturer and find out the sheer strength of the fasteners or you may be risking catastrophic failure. 
If you have an abacus handy you may be able to calculate the fail point yourself using this.


----------



## Kumamoto_Ken (23/12/17)

Yesterday was my last day of work for the year.
Lawn has been mowed and spider mites on my hops sprayed.
Kegerator is loaded, as is the esky (and maybe a fridge or two).

A great cricket/golf/drinking mate and his family are coming around this arvo to help reduce the stocks.

If I had to complain (wrong thread I know) it's just a fraction hot.


----------



## manticle (23/12/17)

10 days off work, absolutely no family obligations till at least 29th (which might be one simple lunch or similar with visiting sister in law's mum and partner). Weather in low- mid 20s, time to myself (partner mostly working through but since we're off to Europe in March, that's a good thing).

Been one hell of a workyear, good to have some time away.


----------



## warra48 (23/12/17)

SWMBO finally settled and distributed her father's estate this week, 15 months after the old dodger went to the happy complaining ground.
We've just increased our wealth by a healthy 50%, so our finance people now tell us we have enough to live our current lifestyle till we are 140 years old. Told them we'll live a little shorter but better.
All that's left to do is to dissolve the property trust, wind up the private company, last BAS return and the final tax return for him and the estate.

Merry Christmas to all !!!


----------



## Grott (23/12/17)

If you want to throw some my way, could cut your 140years to 100. That would increase mine from now to 80?


----------



## Brewnicorn (23/12/17)

When I come home to Brisbane from Melbourne each year I spend days running around like a blue-arsed fly. This year, shopping has been done, no one needs me to run and get gifts. All I need to do is go grab myself some beer. Christmas miracle? I almost feel guilty. But not really. [emoji1] Merry Christmas all.


----------



## Grott (23/12/17)

Yes it is great when all is done. Having a few beers and relaxing is the go.


----------



## knot_gillty (24/12/17)

manticle said:


> 10 days off work, absolutely no family obligations till at least 29th (which might be one simple lunch or similar with visiting sister in law's mum and partner). Weather in low- mid 20s, time to myself (partner mostly working through but since we're off to Europe in March, that's a good thing).
> 
> Been one hell of a workyear, good to have some time away.



I don’t mean to rub it in or anything but I’ve got 60 days off, no family commitments until I decide to make some and in there I’ll get probably at least quite a few weekends (or weekdays if I desire!!) up the bush fishing, hunting and camping. Been a prick of a year at work, especially the last few months. Been keen for this break, don’t want it to end!!!

I’m not off to Europe though but New Zealand in May for a hunt.


----------



## wynnum1 (24/12/17)

warra48 said:


> SWMBO finally settled and distributed her father's estate this week, 15 months after the old dodger went to the happy complaining ground.
> We've just increased our wealth by a healthy 50%, so our finance people now tell us we have enough to live our current lifestyle till we are 140 years old. Told them we'll live a little shorter but better.
> All that's left to do is to dissolve the property trust, wind up the private company, last BAS return and the final tax return for him and the estate.
> 
> Merry Christmas to all !!!


What ever you do do not give any money to charity that can be traced back they will haunt you to the grave with phone calls and letters.


----------



## Grott (24/12/17)

wynnum1 said:


> What ever you do do not give any money to charity that can be traced back they will haunt you to the grave with phone calls and letters.



I promise I won’t, truly.


----------



## warra48 (25/12/17)

wynnum1 said:


> What ever you do do not give any money to charity that can be traced back they will haunt you to the grave with phone calls and letters.



Yup, thanks, we're well aware of this!


----------



## Hambone (25/12/17)




----------



## Hambone (25/12/17)

Merry Christmas and have a safe and hoppy day. Cheers


----------



## GrumpyPaul (26/12/17)

I have 5 kids.
Two of the boys are estranged from us - havent wanted much to do with us for about 4 years.

I invite to Xmas etc all the time in the hopes they turn up. Today they did...

Here is a pic of me and MrsGrumpy with our 5 kids, three of their partners and all 5 of our grandkids.

First time this has ever happened...pretty happy at the moment


----------



## Mardoo (27/12/17)

That’s awesome GP! Very happy for you.


----------

